# LIFE IS GOOD!!!!



## NorthernWinos

Dear Friends...
Guess it's time I fess up and tell you why I think Life is so Good.....

Life is full of surprises that we all have to take in stride and live with. I have been feeling great the past year and a half since my first bout of Cancer and the end of 2 rounds of Chemo....

So, how can someone who feels strong, with loads of energy and pretty good stamina for someone my age have demons growing inside and not feel them??? 

A CT Scan in March showed an area of interest, another CT Scan 2 weeks ago showed the tumors had doubled in size and have some little 'buddies'...they are highly suspicious for metastatic deposits...Likely Cancer. Today I went to the Roger Maris Cancer Center in Fargo and had a PET Scan...it will pick up any other 'hot spots' and help my Doctors decide what treatment to take.

So...what makes Life so Good??? The fact that we live in an age of such great medical practices....that tumors can be detected before they cause any pain and that they are nipped in the bud. I am very fortunate that I feel so healthy and strong and have the will to lick this thing...again.

I will be awaiting the Doctors reports and will do anything they want to try to get this small hurdle crossed. 

So...probably in a few weeks I will be fighting a battle of some sort and may not be checking in as usual...or may be here more...time will tell.

I know you guys will be in my corner fighting with me. Right ow I don't know any more that what I have said here....so hang in there with me...I will keep you all Posted....

Thanks for being here....and remember Life is Good!!! 

Live it with all your heart....Take care of yourselves....don't let the little aches and pains go by without looking into them and having them taken care of....and...have good health insurance.

Life is indeed Good!!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Good luck on whatever course they decide to take, Life indeed is Good!


----------



## K&GB

You're an inspiration to us all, NW. We're fortunate to know you. Thanks for sharing, and you're right, we're all in your corner with you. Best wishes and please keep us posted.


----------



## termini

Greetings from Hastings MN and just P.O.R. ' Press On, Regardless"
and keep yor gaurd up against the ' sniops" Suseptable Influences Of Negative People'


----------



## Wade E

NW, Your 1 of the strongest people I have ever had the pleasure to now, unfortunately not in person but all the same. To have the strength that you do really inspires so many of us and we are in your corner always. Prayers go out to you that you dont though.


----------



## grapeman

I think I can say for all of us here that we are honored that you think enough about us to share this information with. I am inspired by your will to take such a negative event and always turn it into something more poistive. Yes, Life is good and even better when you allow it to be. Good luck with the findings and if needed I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone for the well wishes....

I will keep my positive attitude forever....will get through this without loosing sight.

I strongly believe in the power of prayer....last time during months of Chemo I felt like 'someone' took my shoulders and propped me up...from then on I was stronger....

This does take the wind out of your sails and teaches one patience.....lots of sitting in waiting rooms and waiting your turn for treatments, rides and so on....so will have to keep an open mind and relax more.

Thanks again and be sure to take care of yourselves....


----------



## bj4271

Give 'em hell, NW!!! Good luck with the fight.


----------



## corn field

We will keep you in our prayers as well as your family.


----------



## swillologist

You are in our prayers here also. Good luck!


----------



## Joanie

NW, you have always been an incredible inspiration to me. I wish for half your gardening energy. Thank you for sharing your stories, birds, bears, berries, and your vast wisdom. You have my support always.


----------



## Waldo

We are all right there with you in spirit NW..We will walk beside you through this and be there for you in whatever capacity you need us.


----------



## moose

Best wishes to you N.W. I hope only the best for you in your challenge.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thank You all...it is very comforting to see all these well wishes.

It has been business as usual around here this 'weekend of worry'...Just keeping busy playing in the dirt.....very therapeutic..... 

Soon enough I will hear about the results of the tests and wait for the call...then I will be off to see the Wizard.

So it goes...Meanwhile...life couldn't be better than this.


----------



## geocorn

NW,


My thoughts and prayers are with you. Your outlook and strength are a blessing to all of us. If I want to be reminded of how good we have it, I only have to read one of you posts. Please keep us informed.


----------



## peterCooper

We are praying for you. You are an inspiration. When I look at all my trivial problems and how they get me down it is a blessing to hear how you cope with such a positive attitude.

Peter


----------



## NorthernWinos

A little update....

I received a copy of the radiologists report of the PET/CT Scan....

I was given a dose of radioactive glucose




that would high light any hot spots before the scan. 2 major areas showed abnormal uptake within 2 presumed necrotic lymph nodes in the pelvis...[That was kind of expected.] There were other densities that were previously shown in CT Scans but they did not show abnormal uptake but could have been below resolution.

They mentioned a couple other areas of interest...one focused increased activity on a area in lymph nodes on the aorta and vena cava [heart area] that showed some activity last month on a CT Scan.....but these didn't show abnormal uptake...[that's interesting]...they also detected diverticulosis....[that's not as interesting]

At least I am not loaded up with hot-spots....so am very fortunate.

Tuesday I am off to see the Wizard and will follow his plan of attack.

Life is Good!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Again I want to wish you all the luck in the world and may God grant you good news a speedy recovery once again if needed. We need you on the forum.


----------



## Joanie

May the Wizard work his magic!!!

(((HUGS)))


----------



## NorthernWinos

Just a little Update.....
I went to see The Wizard...aka...Dr. Personality.....this is not so, the man rarely smiles ...but he is usually the barer of bad news to most people....

So...he enters the room and apologizes for having me sent to have all these tests done...and says the disease has returned...no doubt about it. [Well...I knew that...I got the reports so was prepared]

He said the tumors are deep within my pelvis on lymph nodes...no chance of biopsies or surgery...but undoubtedly Cancer...It will be treated as Colon Cancer.

He offered me some experimental treatments or tried and proven Chemo...I chose the old ones....He explained I would be getting stronger medicine than the last treatments...what side effects could be expected...But thought by my blood work that I would likely not get most of them...perhaps my blood pressure would get higher, but could be treated..I usually have very low blood pressure anyway...so might luck out on that as well.

So, then the nurse comes in...one I really got to know and liked during my last treatments...She was very sad and said how nice it was to see me, but not under these circumstances...I told her...I am healthy [? sort of], strong and happy and ready to get this over with. That I am very fortunate to feel good and not be sick...That I am fortunate to have caught this before I was in pain and before things got too far advanced...she smiled...and we made the arrangements.

So, Monday I go in to outpatient surgery and have an Open-Ended I-V Port installed [again] This is a tube that goes to my heart and has a port that looks like doorbell on my collar bone...the soft bulge is where they put the needles and administer the drugs....Some people said it looks like a pacemaker under the skin. 

Then Tuesday I go in for my first treatment. I will get 3 new I-V bags of drugs and 3 old ones like I had before. The first treatments will take all day...each time the hours will get shorter, but these treatments will take longer than last time....a real trial of patients...of which I have non. Last time Jim sat with me through all the treatments and was my pillar, my friend my husband, would hold my hand and reassure me this was necessary and would be over soon.....It is torcher for me to just sit and watch I-V bags dripping for hours....I will have treatments every 2 weeks as before.

I will once again come home with a fanny pack [ball and chain] a pump and another bag of dope



that administers a small dose every 2 minutes....then after 48 hours go back to the clinic and have it removed.

I have the rest of this week to play and continue to get things in order...then will take my medicine... I'll drink to that!!!!!

We are all living a death sentence...non of us are going to get out of this world alive....Live your life the best you can....Cross your hurdles as they are presented.......Never loose sight of family and friends. Tell your loved ones you love them ...EVERYDAY.

This like all thing will pass. I will continue to live the good life.


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## K&GB

Thanks for the update. I wish you the very best, and I reiterate that you're an inspiration to us all.


----------



## rrawhide

Thanx for all the inspiration and wishes - now we all hope that we can be inspiration and best wishes for you. Our prayers are with you and we ask for the Lord's healing hand on you. Thanx again for being you and you are not alone in this................................
rrawhide


----------



## rgecaprock

*NW,*
*I will be thinking of you in the coming days. The internet brings us close but not close enough. I wish we all could come and cheer you up or look after your flowers, or cook some meals for you. I hope that the Drs are able to keep you feeling well and strong during your treatment. There are so many miracles of medicine today and you have the attitude and the will and that is a winning combination. We will be looking in on you.*

*Ramona*


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and well wishes.

I am reading about the drugs they are going to give me and wondering if the cure is worth it....lots of side effects....But the last drugs had equally scary side effects mentioned and I got through it just fine....Yes, there were bad days....

Maybe just reading too much.

I can do this....with all your help. 

Thanks for being here...


----------



## whino-wino

NW,


As you’ve probably already figured out, we’re all pulling for you. You are indeed an inspiration to us all. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Waldo

Your a winner NW !!!


----------



## uavwmn

NW, you have a wonderful outlook on life. And cancer research has gone miles and miles ahead from say 10 years ago. So, you take care, fight the fight, and you have TONS of support here, my friend.


----------



## NorthernWinos

One of the first of many inconveniences to come popped up the other day....It was sunny and I wanted to get some stuff done outside...while I still feel like it.

So...I get a call for the surgery department at the hospital...they couldn't schedule my surgery till a doctor gave me a physical within the last 30 days...I told her I had had a CT Scan, PET/CT Scan...had 9 blood tests done and had just spoke to my Oncologist...all that....but someone had to listen to my heart and lungs....Usually the Oncologist does that, but we had a lengthly conversation and he forgot [?] So...I had to clean up and make a 100 mile round trip to have a guy listen to my heart and lungs...which took him about 2 minutes....





I wasn't still P.O'd by the time I got there....guess that is why we are called patients....you must be patient and follow their rules. So, I go in for surgery Monday at 7AM and my first treatment Tuesday at 8AM...then the misery begins.

I have gotten the house fairly clean, gone through the gardens pretty well...packed up all the extra tomato and pepper plants and drove over to see a friend who can use them.....so the greenhouse is empty.

I have been reading about the drugs I will be getting and all of them say NO ALCOHOL...I didn't drink the last time for the 6 months of treatment...Jim didn't much either....seems we had about 8 emergency trips to Emergency Rooms for one reason or another and he said he won't drink either....He is my designated driver....Friends and Neighbors have offered to do some of the driving, but Jim says NO...he's in this with me....I am so blessed.

So, on the plus side....Our wines will age....We have a couple more batches to bottle and I will probably mix some up through out the summer....Last time I picked lots of fruit and processed it...Hope I feel that good this time.

Thanks you all for your prayers, strength and support...

Life goes on and remains good!!!!





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

Lorraine I would like to wish you the best of luck in your ordeals with the hospital, doctors, trips and treatments. It is sure to be a trying time, but if anyone was ever up to the task, I'm sure it is you. You have all the well wishes of everyone here I am sure and are indeed blessed to have such a great partner as Jim. I know you are going to be in for a miserable time for a while and I hope it passes quickly for you. We all want you back here to share the joy of the world and it's bounty with us. God Bless and a speedy recovery.


Richard the appleman( turned grapeman).


----------



## rgecaprock

NW, I know how those Drs are...they have to cover their butts. I hope they get everything done that they need to so you won't be inconvienced.


I'll probably be joining you in the no alcohol now. Besides my gallbladder which isn't bothering me right now. I found out this week that I'm pre-diabetic so I'm taking Metformin and it says no alcohol. I'll see how I do with that. My Grandfather was an insulin diabetic and my Dad is also diabetic too so I guess it is in my genes. I'm really going to try to watch the diet and try to exercise but this is all new to me. I just know I don't want to be like my Dad.


Let us know how you are on Monday.


Ramona


----------



## Lloyd1

NW, As a relatively new member here, it is easy to see you have many friends on this forum.
I would like to join them in offering my support, and wishing you a speedy recovery.
Keep your wonderful positive attitude, and you *will* beat this!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone...Your well wishes and prayers are doing a world of good.

CLOUDS WITH SILVER LININGS.....

Yesterday had a cloud over my head....
Went into out patient surgery to have the IV Port placed...had this done before and it was a pretty routine procedure. Was suppose to take 30 minutes of sedation ...... I woke up over an hour later expecting to have a bump by my right collar bone....only a band aid...felt my left side...another band aid...I asked the nurse..."where's my Port?"...she said he tried both sides and couldn't get the wire to go through to my heart....Had Xrays to make sure no damage was done...Had ultra sound looking for clots...Nothing.....The Oncology Clinic called while I was still pretty dopey and said I still was to come in today...that I would still do Chemo, through a vein in my arm and would take tablets instead of the 48 hour pump [Ball &amp; Chain fanny pack]

THE SILVER LINING....

So I go back to the city today for my treatments...Kind of bummed as it would have been my dad's 94th birthday....I LOVE YOU , DADDY!!![BLUE EYES]....



...Got the usual 'foreplay'......list of drugs...procedures explained...get the traditional IV solution to rehydrate me...then comes the good stuff...A bag of Steroids and Cortisone...[makes the other drugs work easier on the system]...then the highly potent stuff that attacks the blood cells and does it's thing starving the fast growing greedy tumors.....Could feel that working it's way through the body...Then the other dope that attacks fast growing tissue itself...That one sent me reeling for a couple minutes....But it all passed....

Then came the good news....
Instead of taking home a pump and dragging it around for 48 hours and doing a round trip of 100 miles back to have it removed at the clinic....I got a Rx of some Chemo pills to take instead for 14 days...Same drugs...new and improved procedure. Plus...now my treatments are every 3 weeks instead of 2...stronger does of the IV drugs, longer home treatment...less trips to the clinic. Plus I won't get all the problems that came with the IV Port...Like clots, blood thinners, 2 extra 100 mile trips a week to get blood work done...So...Like this new routine. More expensive....but only the Insurance Company will be taking it in the shorts....I'm good premium wise for $5million worth of treatment...so that should last a few years....I hope.

So...I am higher tan a kite on my 'roids'...will take more Steroids/Cortisone orally for the next 3 days as well as 3 other Rx's...So I will be a good girl and take my meds.

The nurses said that each treatment will be harder as I will get weaker as the drugs kill off the bad tissue and affect the blood counts...So...this is as good as I am going to be feeling...

We came home and planted some late sweetcorn and some gourmet fall baby potatoes....Picked some flowers....LIFE IS GOOD!!!!

Moral of this long sad story....Be healthy, get checkups and have health insurance. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## K&GB

And thank YOU for sharing.


----------



## hannabarn

I haven't been on the forum for a couple of weeks. Been busy cutting wood for next winter. I almost wish I hadn't logged on now as I read these posts. I am devastated to hear of your health issues. What a brave person you are. I will be praying for your quick recovery. Keep the faith!


----------



## pizz65

Good luck NW our prayers are with you..... What a great out look you have. 
We could all learn alot from that.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks again everyone....
Yesterday wasn't a particularly good day, had all the symptoms come on at once...just drug reactions...Today am almost 100%....Did my usual chores, but did have a short rest.

So...things are looking better already.

Know all the prayers and kind thoughts help....THANK YOU!!!


----------



## uavwmn

NW, glad you feel good today. Take it one day at a time. Bunches of prayers for you!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

NW, 


Good to hear you are feeling good today!!!


Ramona


----------



## Jack on Rainy

NW,
Haven't been on this thread for a while so didn't know you were having difficulty. You will keep positive I am sure and that doeshelp as so many know. Our thought and prayers are with you.


BTW I look forward to your posts aboutspring next year. Enjoyed your photos and comments.


----------



## Scott

Hey be careful with them "roids" theymight think you are a baseball player



.


Thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep the great attitude.


Scott


----------



## rrawhide

still with you - - -
thinking and praying - - -
thanx so much for everything - - - 
get better fast - - -

rrawhide


----------



## Waldo

Hang In There NW









*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos

3 weeks since my first treatment for this round 2 of Cancer....
So, am finally feeling near human again and dreaded my trip in there thinking I had been over-dosed. The Dr. was disappointed with how sick I had been, he said about 10% of the patients can not take one of the drugs I had been given, unfortunately once administered there is no antidote and you just had to ride out the storm. 

So, the Wizard reaches in his bag of tricks and pulls out another combination of the many Chemo drugs...now I am receiving 2 of the drugs I received before...but not having a IV Port makes them a little more difficult...One I got today is very hard on veins and must be administered very slowly and in two doses a week apart...so I go back next week for the rest of the treatment...It has a weird side effect of numbness to anything cold to the hands, feet, mouth and throat.... I have to wear gloves to take anything out of the fridge, drink only room temperature liquids...and so on. While the infusion my whole arm was numb like a stick..tingling like I had hit my funny bone...a feeling you can't even try to make yourself get to like....it has past now, as will the numbness between treatments...but after a lengthly treatment the numbness will become constant along with other miseries. 

These drugs I think I will be able to handle better and hope to get out of the house and enjoy the rest of the summer.

I am truly blessed...
My husband held my hand during the trip into town...
A girlfriend stopped by during my 7 hour infusion ordeal and warmed my hands with hers.....
Tomorrow morning another friend will shave my head....
Life doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Wade E

Wish i could give you a helping hand there NW. We are all here for you to lay your feelings on and also to pray for your fast recovery so you can inspire us with your yard as photos and wisdom as always!


----------



## rgecaprock

*NW,*


*I haven't been looking in for a few days, been celebrating my girls 29th birthday, helping her move and having a visit from her Dad who stayed with Curtis and I.*

*Just wanted to check in and see how you are doing. That Chemo must really be hard. I hope that your treatmemts will soon be over and that you will be feeling good and can share your flowers with us again.*

*Here is one that you probably don't have there. A Plumeria, my first bloom of the year. The smell is fantastic!!! It's for you...........Ramona*


----------



## hannabarn

What an inspiration!!! All that you are going through and still saying life doesn't get any better than that! You have truly wonderful friends and you certainly deserve them. Hopefully we can all learn from your positive attitude. I admire your courage.


----------



## swillologist

I hope things start working out better for you and your treatment go smoothly for you from now on. It is good that you have family and friends around at this time. Hang in there girl. I thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## NorthernWinos

And with you Swill....Good Luck tomorrow.


----------



## moose

We will be thinking of you at the Relay for Life in Perham, Mn. tomorrow, July 11. In memory of my dad, and my little sister and in honor of my mom and older sister. Keep up the good fight NW!


----------



## NorthernWinos

A short update....
Tuesday I went in and had the second half of a split-dose infusion...Due to not having a IV Port this drug has to administered slowly through a vein and a split dose one week apart...Makes for an extra trip to the treatment center, but it has to be done. This went smoothly and the side effect of numbness/tingling to anything cold is present...but I can live with it as before....

It has been a month since the first treatment and the infusion of Camptothecan-11 which really wrecked havoc on my body....I lost 12 pounds [which isn't a bad thing] and think that that drug is finally wearing off as I am feeling more 'normal'...I did loose my hair which as expected..not that fast but expected... I put away the hair dryer, curling iron and bushes, etc. and have loads of space in my drawer now...as well I have loads to extra time in the mornings...No grooming...and lucky me...I am the only one who doesn't have to look at myself....Trying to get a little color on my head, but tanning is probably not recommended....My Smurfe/Chemo Cut will be short lived as it looks like hair is growing in already...

I did have to take more Dexamethasone [steroid/cortisone] with Tuesday's infusion as well as taking tablets for 3 days following...so sleep does not come easy...I do have more energy and appetite, which is good, but will crash by Saturday...just part of the routine. A girlfriend takes this drug for RArthritis and says it makes her so honery and hungry she could eat someones face off..that's not good.

So...went from feeling 100% a month ago, then taking treatment and feeling like crap....and now getting into a routine and feeling better everyday...so Life is Good!


----------



## Scott

NW,
Did you say the drug makes your girlfriend horny and hungry or ornery and hungry?


Just trying to put a smile on your face!!


Keep up the fight


----------



## Joanie

I'm so glad you're getting some relief from the drugs, NW! There's nothing better than feeling better!



(Edited for badly grammar!



)
*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## rgecaprock

NW.
It's great to here you are feeling better everyday and your hair is beginning to grow back. It's good seeing your gardens and roses.


I'll be checking in................Ramona


----------



## joeswine

NW//sorry to hear of your troubles,the southjersey wine makers all send there best to you and a prayer for your quick recovery,this format brings people together and in doing so after a period of time in discussion you tend to know the person you either read from or reply to,you all become a part of an extended family group,and when ones i'll we feel ,and when ones happy were in delight with them,that s also part of being a good wine maker,we feel for our craft,best wishes again//jp


----------



## grapeman

Thanks for the update NW. I thought you have sounded better the last few days. Before you know it you will be back to your normal spritely self!


----------



## jobe05

Your the strongest person I know NW........... I don't think anything will ever get you down.

Best wishes, and prayers for all your going through.


----------



## Wade E

Youre amazing NW!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Scott said:


> NW,
> Did you say the drug makes your girlfriend horny and hungry or ornery and hungry?
> 
> 
> Just trying to put a smile on your face!!
> 
> 
> Keep up the fight



Knowing her it was all of the above.....


----------



## Waldo

Glad to hear you are doing better NW


----------



## Wade E

Northern Winos said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> 
> NW,
> Did you say the drug makes your girlfriend horny and hungry or ornery and hungry?
> 
> 
> Just trying to put a smile on your face!!
> 
> 
> Keep up the fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing her it was all of the above.....
Click to expand...


Wow, that would be quite an experience!


----------



## swillologist

I'm glad to hear that things are getting better for you NW. Hang in there girl. May God be with you. *Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## NorthernWinos

A yearly journey/adventure to a swap meet/car show/antigue sale.....

Up before dawn and hit the trail...........







Got to beat the crowds....







Something for everyone....

Rusty stuff for the guys.........






Glitzy stuff for the gals...






Stuff everyone wants....







Stuff no one wants....bald naked ladies...






Did a lot of Christmas and gift buying...made two trips to the car to empty my 'flea-bag' of goodies.....Did a lot of walking and shopped till I dropped.

Our favorite things...I bought for us.

A birthday gift for James 'K'....






And for my head vase collection...a nurse to remind me I'm sick...





Life is Good!!!








*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock

GREAT PICTURES, You look fantastic. And it looks like Santa Clause was giving you some guidance there in the background.


I love seeing your pictures!! Ramona


----------



## grapeman

Thanks for sharing the pictures! I never seem to take the time for such outings. I realy should. Looks like you guys enjoyed yourselves. Keep it up.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Appleman and everyone....Life is short!!!!

Take time to treat yourselves and your loved ones to the most important thing...*TIME TOGETHER*</font>.


----------



## Bert

AMEN


----------



## rgecaprock

I love your guardian angel nurse you have there. I would love to have one just like it. My sister was a nurse. Very lovely!!


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

You can get anything you want at eBay...

Here are a few....Keep watching...I just entered NURSE HEAD VASE

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&amp;_trksid=m38&amp;_nkw=NURSE+HEAD+VASE+&amp;_sacat=See-All-Categories

*EDIT.....BTW....the one I got is new/reproduction....Those on BUY IT NOW are like mine but have gold trim...nicer!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock

Thanks NW


----------



## Wade E

I think thats the 1st pic Ive seen of you and almost exactly how I pictured you in my mind except that you look exceptionally fine for someone who has gone through as much as you have. You must have been a fine specimen in your earlier years NW as you are still beautiful. I think I seen Waldo in that pic of all the stuff that no one wants.


----------



## NorthernWinos

There was a photo of us a while back when someone was doing some Christmas stuff....I usually don't do photos of myself.


----------



## rgecaprock

I remember that one.....you were sitting on a fireplace...I think? in a red top.


----------



## Waldo

I love going to yard sales and flea markets. Like a kid in a candy store I get. Ramone, have you ever been to the one in Canton?


----------



## NorthernWinos

rgecaprock said:


> I remember that one.....you were sitting on a fireplace...I think? in a red top.



Yes...I had just done 6 months of Chemo, was pretty gaunt, but had most of my hair.....So it goes.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Awoke to the smell of wood smoke and coffee....and the rattle of pots and pans out in the Cowboy Campfire Cafe...which is right outside the bedroom window...






Huevos Rancheros ......






Breakfast Burritos anyone????

Am I just spoiled or is...... Life very good!!!!!





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

Now thats living!


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo, No I haven't been to Canton but have heard alot about it.


NW, Wish I could drop by for a cup of coffee. That is the Life!!


Ramona


----------



## rrawhide

hang in there NW, you're lookin' good - - - 

by the way - - what's your address and what's for breakfast, lunch, snacks and dinner tomarrow night? huh? huh? huh?

keep lookin' up and you will be fine, buddy.

best always
rrawhide


----------



## joeswine

nw looks like a great way to start a day,or even end one,hang in there,my fine wino friend are prayers are with you/////


----------



## PolishWineP

You are looking great! The hat gives you good color, too! Glad to see you had the energy and are feeling well enough to hit the car show!


----------



## PeterZ

Northern, I just saw your pic (I can't access photobucket at work, where I usually hit the forum during downtime) and showed it to SWMBO. She says "Nice hat - much better than anything I had when I didn't have any hair."


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks guys.....
I have a few hats and lots of scarves. 
I was a beautician many years ago and loved working and wearing hair pieces and wigs...liked selling them best and dressing the hair......no one talked while I worked on them....Never thought I would ever wear one again....There is a room full of them at the treatment center....I look in there and walk away. My head is so hot that I don't think could wear one, at least at this time of the year.

Most of the time I just go around bald [except when I leave home]...I don't see myself, so kind of forget about it till I see my refection or shadow...




Today a lady came to the door...she looked a little surprised, then I realized what she was looking at.

Off tomorrow bright and early for another treatment.....Hope it goes good. Won't sleep for a few days because of the Dexamethasone they administer as fore play before the Chemo drug...then I take pills for 3 days.....sleep will be a stranger till about Saturday.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts, prayers and well wishes....means a lot to have caring OnLine friends....


----------



## Wade E

Hope the treatment doesnt make you feel ill. Looks like with all that no sleeping that you will be prepping more wines! All the powers that exist to ya girl!


----------



## Waldo

Big group



for NW


----------



## Bert

You bet Waldo.....We are all hopeing and praying for the best for you Northern...


----------



## rgecaprock

NW, Best Wishes for tomorrow. I know what you mean about the Dexamethesone.....we give them for allergies at the office. Maybe not in the dosage you get but if I don't get one early when I first get there in the morningfor my allergies.....then you can figure I'm on the forum and internet all night!! Tossing and turning at the least.


Will Be thinking of you!!!.......Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## swillologist

Good luck NW! We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone for the support.

The treatment went well today.....got there at 8 AM and was out a bit before 3 PM....A friend sat with me so we got to visit...Meanwhile Jim ran some errands around town and picked up a couple items at the Local Brewing store....then he found a tree and had a nap in the car like a Homeless Person...living his dream of being a Hobo.

I really feel so sad when I see young people in the treatment rooms...that is so unfair...... I am so fortunate to feel better every day and hope that the drugs they are giving me are beating up those tumors on those lymph nodes.

To counteract the sleeplessness from the Dexamethasone and the other drugs the Wizard gave me a Rx of a sleeping pill...Temazepam...I looked OnLine and it looks like a little too potent for this old gal...I think it might be overkill....I might try one and ask for something a little milder. I haven't had good nights sleep for 6 weeks...2 hours is a long nap.

So when we got home I felt like dancing a jig on the table, but went out and picked some more raspberries instead....I get this Religious Experience feeling when I am out there looking at those lush berries and harvesting them for some luscious desserts and our favorite wines.... Everyday I think the next day will have a smaller harvest, but separating the canes new trophy clusters are exposed.






The best part of the day was sitting in the waiting room...two couples were comparing their blueberry picking over the past weekend....being a pretty nosy and inquiring person I asked questions.... They willing shared their secret spots....about 50 miles away are bounties of very ripe blueberries...Hope last night storm hasn't dropped them to the ground.

Jim has to spray his soybeans for aphids which should take a day and a half...then we are off to parts unknown and hopefully enough berries for pancakes, syrup and maybe a small batch of wine....Our minds are boggling....Jim loves picking blueberries, but there has to be obstacles for him to truly enjoy his experience...deer flies, mosquitoes, wood ticks and fire ants make his day....I'm going to dig out the bee nets tomorrow for myself....

Life is Good!!!!


----------



## Joanie

Wild blueberry picking reminds me of Blueberries for Sal ...a classic children's book. Do you know it? If not, head to your favorite public library and give it a read. It's dated and wonderful. You must pick into a pail for just the right sound.


----------



## joeswine

THERE,S NOTHING BETTER IN THE FRUIT WINE MODE THAN A DEEP RASSBERRY WINE,OR preservies,///////////////////////


----------



## swillologist

It's good to hear your treatment went well. I hope you can find something to help you sleep. 
It's my turn tomorrow.
Nice looking berries. I hope you find your blueberry patch too.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill......
Hope all goes well for you and that the treatment doesn't knock you down too badly.

I hear such horror stories of how sick some people get after treatment...I can relate as the first treatment this go-round was a killer for me....I felt 100% before I went in for treatment...didn't know there was a problem except the CT/PET Scans showed rapidly growing tumors...Now 6 weeks later I am finally feeling better...not 100%...but hope in time that will come back.

I hope that you have the strength and inner strength to get through this...It seems that all of a sudden you feel someone or something lift your shoulders and gives you a boost....You'll know when it comes to you.

Good Luck tomorrow....will be thinking of you.


----------



## uavwmn

NW, glad the treatments are helping. Here is hoping your naps get longer and you will feel rested and 100%.




And those raspberries look yummo!!! WOO HOO


----------



## NorthernWinos

I went in this morning for the second half of a Chemo infusion...the gals did a really good job and found a nice big vein...so had no pain...My other arm is still a little tender from last weeks infusion....but getting better. This treatment went so good I asked if they were sure they put the dope in there.

I do feel the Cortisone/Steroids have kicked in....I am wound up like a cheap alarm clock....Talked to my friend who is also a chatterbox to unwind a bit...so now my voice is shot....So..I'll chat with you.

The Blueberry people were there that we talked to last week and the ones who sent us off to the first Blueberry Heaven....Guess they pick across the road from the big trees out in the new tree plantation....Our legs are still a little achy from our escapades...but we are considering another trip. That old gal is so crippled up it's amazing she can go out there.....and she said she went out there the other day...*alone*...

Cancer people are an odd bunch...all we really have is today....

A friend stopped by for awhile at the treatment center then he went and found Jim at the sporting goods store...so that passed their time........

I got a hug from my nurse....





Came home and cruised the garden.....Got to spray potato bugs tomorrow....pick those never ending raspberries....the weeds are taking over, not only the flowers, but some of the veggies too....then the grapes have gone wild.....

So...will try to make use of all this energy from the 'roids'.....I am going to ask the Dr. if I really need them....seems like it's not natural to take them...tho Chemo drugs sure aren't natural either, but hopefully they'll get the job done.....

The sleeping pills he gave don't do diddly....When I read the side effects I debated not taking them....Side effects include sleep walking, sleep eating and having sex without remembering....I sure don't recall any of the above...





Life is Good!!!!


----------



## grapeman

You are an inspiration to all NW! Going through all that and still with a sense of humor! So you don't remember walking around while eating and having sex huh? That surely would be a sight to see! Good luck to you and keep the faith.


----------



## rgecaprock

L and Swill. I know those drugs are rough!!! I imagine you get a whole new perspective on life during treatment. I would hope that there is something there for the family. Jim taking a nap in the car/truck or roaming around a sporting goods store will keep him occupied but is there something for the family while you are in treatment?? Seems like there should be but maybe Jim finds his own place to be. Here at theMD Anderson Cancer Center...It is so huge that I imagine the families would be lost without some activities and direction...I hope that is the case. We do have a great center here though.. That is good. I know you are really wired.... and it is hard to be awake when the world is asleep at least for me. I hate listening to the refrigerator run and dark all around. You must look forward to the sun in the morning. I'm with ya.....Ramona 


PS: Would those sleeping pills be Ambien??*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## geocorn

I have to echo appleman 100%! When I read your last post, I just had to share it with the wife. You are truly an inspiration and help to keep everything in perspective. Thank you for brightening my day!


----------



## Wade E

You are so crazy NW! I wish i was nearby to help you with the garden and to learn the GREEN THUMB. Not to mention just to get out of this fast paced life!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone for being here....

This is kind of nice.....

http://www.members.shaw.ca/grandmafaiths2/boogie.htm


----------



## uavwmn

NW, YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## PeterZ

Northern Winos said:


> The sleeping pills he gave don't do diddly....When I read the side effects I debated not taking them....Side effects include sleep walking, sleep eating and having sex without remembering....I sure don't recall any of the above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is Good!!!!




Are you sure he didn't prescribe you a ruffie?


----------



## swillologist

I'm glad your treatment went well. It's good that theyhit the right vain this time. They have been having trouble with me on that too. 


I know all about the weeds.My grapes are a disaster. 


Great website.some people willnever know how true most of that is. 


Chins up girl we are winning.


----------



## smokegrub

NW:

I happened to be browsing around the site and came across this thread. I am a colon cancer survivor--surgery was 5 years ago. I will be praying for you.

This disease has a sobering effect on those who have had it. Life is sweeter and never taken for granted. Family and friends become more important than ever and you begin to not sweat the little things. Chats with God are more frequent and forgiveness of past offenses is easier.

May the Lord bless and keep you and those you love.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Smokegrub said:


> NW:
> 
> 
> 
> I happened to be browsing around the site and came across this thread. I am a colon cancer survivor--surgery was 5 years ago. I will be praying for you.
> 
> 
> 
> This disease has a sobering effect on those who have had it. Life is sweeter and never taken for granted. Family and friends become more important than ever and you begin to not sweat the little things. Chats with God are more frequent and forgiveness of past offenses is easier.
> 
> 
> 
> May the Lord bless and keep you and those you love.



Thank You for joining with your unfortunate experience.... This thing just touches everyone....

I thought I was a survivor...Had Colon Cancer in 2006...Had a colonoscopy a few months before and nothing showed up...My Cancer was on the outside of the Colon....The outcome of exploratory surgery was a surprise to everyone..including the surgeon....That 6 month treatment went well, everything was gone and life went on.......

Then 18 months later, with CT Scans every 3 months Cancer showed up in the lymph nodes in my pelvis...growing like wildfire.....I felt 100%, but there was no doubt about what was going on.....So off to treatment again.

Hopefully these Chemo cocktails will knock it out once more....Get another scan next month...so just have to wait it out and pray....

I don't worry about many things any more....Today is the important day...It is all that matters.

Life is Very Good!!!!


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## OilnH2O

NW, hang in there - you're even more of an inspiration to know the particulars of your disease's progression! I wear my yellow "LiveStrong" bracelet for a friend's son but you "live strong" in ways that make me feel you're on top of this challenge!



BUT, no worries -- you're still on the prayer list!

(Not to make you jealous, because I know you'll appreciate the sentiment, but off tomorrow with my son's Boy Scout troop for 5 days in Glacier. The boys will be fishing, canoeing and hiking -- I'll be searching for the elusive, _wild huckleberrious giganticus,_ and hoping to avoid using the _bear spra_y! But even if I only find the _huckleberrious minor_ I'll still try to bring back enough for lots of goodies!)


----------



## NorthernWinos

OilnH20...Hope you get buckets of berries....





Life is a trip....enjoy the journey.


----------



## NorthernWinos

PeterZ said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sleeping pills he gave don't do diddly....When I read the side effects I debated not taking them....Side effects include sleep walking, sleep eating and having sex without remembering....I sure don't recall any of the above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is Good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure he didn't prescribe you a ruffie?
Click to expand...



Peter....



...I had to look up a ruffie.....





He gave me Temazepam...It doesn't overtake the Steroids/Cortisone...

I still only sleep for a couple hours...then by 2 or 3 AM I am wide awake....Listen to the clock gonging, fridge starting, aquarium bubbling....The dogs do their crazy barking at any hour of the night....Then at 4 AM the cat does it's jump on the bed, purr, run through the house tricks...then 5 AM this farmer gets up for no reason...Then 6 AM the aerial crop sprayer fires up his plane for his days work...so by then I am ready to get up.... Sleep will eventually come....I get a lot of stuff done during the day, know it's all these drugs...but whatever...I should catch up on the weeding and gardening soon.

So it goes.
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo

Where are you oh Lord
I cry in the night
Give me more strength
To fight this fight.
My body cries out,
every nerve ending frayed
I know you have heard me,
because I have prayed.
Each day dawning
as did the last
Sunsets spawning
a pain
I hope
will very soon pass.
I am strong,
In You I survive.
By faith alone
I remain alive.
I cherish each moment,
each fresh scent in the air.
The sweat on my brow,
As my garden I tenderly take care.
You would be there beside me,
I knew you would
I smile and go on
knowing full well.....Life Is Good !!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo...You made me cry!!!!


----------



## Waldo

I am sorry NW..I just opened my heart and typed what was there. 
You are such an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Wade E

Gave me goosebumps Waldo! That was awesome!


----------



## grapeman

Group hugs to everyone touched by all these terrible things and give you each strength to endure and overcome.


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo, That is so beautiful!!


----------



## joeswine

waldo thats magic,good show







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=12


----------



## NorthernWinos

This is my week without any drugs.....I do feel different. 
No Steroids/Cortisone this week...and took the last Chemo pills till next Tuesday's treatment....

I am not as wound up, not as energetic, not as productive....Is this called feeling 'normal'???

I am sleeping more...without the Rx sleeping pills...However I want to sleep in the mornings....Good sleep now...even dream....but still only a couple hours at a time, but I do return to sleep easier. 

So...I guess this is feeling more 'normal'....I try to accomplish something everyday, other than daily chores....Just something to make the day worthwhile.

Things are going good...Got rain so the field crops, veggie garden, fruits and flowers are happier....and, I don't feel the need to maybe drag out some hoses and help Mother Nature along.

So...life goes on....and..Life is very Good!!!


----------



## Waldo

And hopefully each day will get better and better for you NW


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo said:


> And hopefully each day will get better and better for you NW



Thanks Waldo....

And...I Thank You again for the poem.


Where are you oh Lord
I cry in the night
Give me more strength
To fight this fight.
My body cries out,
every nerve ending frayed
I know you have heard me,
because I have prayed.
Each day dawning
as did the last
Sunsets spawning
a pain
I hope
will very soon pass.
I am strong,
In You I survive.
By faith alone
I remain alive.
I cherish each moment,
each fresh scent in the air.
The sweat on my brow,
As my garden I tenderly take care.
You would be there beside me,
I knew you would
I smile and go on
knowing full well.....Life Is Good !!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Round 4.....

Left before 7AM to make my 8AM Lab appointment...was quite excited as the Dr.'s appointment was at 8:30 and Chemo was scheduled for 9AM....Thought I would be out of there quickly today and Jim could maybe combine a little wheat when he got home.

The lab was right on time...The Doctor was not in the house till near 9....then the nurses were all with a Drug Representative...so I didn't get my first infusion of pre-meds till 10....

This Chemo patient thing is good practice for learning patience....didn't get home till a bit after 4PM....long days...

So we all have to share these nurses with the other patients...so when their alarms signal the end of their infusions they are tended to...then your alarm goes off....so some wait while getting flushed with Dextrose or Saline....got more Dextrose today while waiting than before...More trips to the ladies room....What goes in comes out and with 6 bags of various drugs...that's a lot of liquid.

Seems a few patients are regulars and we share the same days and times...so we are visiting. The elderly Blueberry People are still out picking, they said the ones in the woods are still good. Now possibly they are going to share their Morel Mushroom sites.....they pick them by the 5 gallon bucket full. 

There was a new patient [always scary for them] The elderly guy must have had all his Grand daughters show up...they filed in caring banners and posters saying the love him...It was really nice.

So, time passes during the treatments...I did nod off for a few minutes and drooled on my self...



...figured it would be the last rest I'll have for a few days with the Dexamethasone running through my veins...so will be racing for a few days, then will crash about Sat-Sun and back for another dose next Tues.

The last few days have been pretty good, my 'drug free week', had no drugs since last Wed...REAL sleep is a blessing. As for the side effects of these drugs....
I guess I am getting stronger and able to take them as I did 2 years ago with not many side effects... Get another round in 3 weeks then a CT/Scan and will know what's going on inside this well used/abused old body.

So...life goes on...and...Life is Good!!!

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Today I went in for treatment...what they call The Day 8 treatment.

The hardest part of my treatments seems to be the waiting...patience is not my best virtue....but I'm trying.

They had forgot to have me come in for Lab work...so spent the first hour waiting for blood work to be completed...seems apologies don't make up for time...but time is all I really have....

Meanwhile I got to visit with some of the regulars who share the same day/time treatment schedule....got to visit with the elder 'Blueberry People' and others whom we all seem to becoming 'family'.

I look at the people taking treatments...quite an array...
*The Elders*...[You expect elders to have health problems]
*The Women*...[Probably breast Cancer. or other female problems]
*The Young Men*...[This one doesn't sit right with me..It doesn't seem fair...Not that any Cancer is fair...but young men should not be there...That's not right]
Then...
*The Children*...[this one is just wrong]...makes you say WHY???

Blood was good...so proceeded with the treatment. My treatments begin with the premeds....

Dexamethasone and Palonosetron....these are to prevent nausea/vomiting and allergic reactions....

Oxaliplatin...the drug that I have to take in 2 doses a week apart...it is hard on the veins.... Today's vein was shallow, so I got to feel the side effect right away....it's main side effect is a tingling sensation in the hands and feet, especially when I touch anything cold. I can only describe it as a feeling like you've touched Stinging Nettle. This sensation subsides over the week, but I wear gloves to get stuff out of the fridge and freezer and eat and drink room temp food and drinks....by the 3rd week I can eat ice cream and other cold treats.

Now I take more Cortisone/Steroids for 3 days in pill form...so will be awake till Sat or Sun....I have actually really been sleeping better lately, still only 2-3 hours at time, but sleep returns faster and deeper. 

As well I take Xeloda in pill form for the first 2 weeks....quite a drug cocktail to try to trick these Cancer cells into dying.

So...the treatment passed over 4½ hours...this was the 'short' day. I feel great....Seems I am more frustrated from waiting than anything...and I really have to work on that. Sitting still is hard for me. 2 years ago when I had treatment I was like that too..especially at the end....Would want to stay home..."Why should I be there with all 'those sick people'"..."Give my appointment to someone who needs it"...Jim would drag me there and sit with me...saying it is necessary. Now, I look like the rest of the 'sick people'...No hair like many...but I never realize it till I see my reflection or shadow and go "Oh...that's me"...Hair for winter would be nice....but whatever!!!!

So...I feel really good...and wonder if the treatments are doing anything...I felt 100% before treatment....I am not 100% yet...but seem to be maintaining well. I get a CT Scan next month...that will tell the tale of what's happening inside this impatient body.

Meanwhile...I have a wonderful spouse, family and friends.....and...
Life is Good.


----------



## Waldo

Be as patient with your body as you would a fine wine NW..Both are delicate yet strong and bold.


----------



## grapeman

I agree that waiting at the doctor's or hospital is the hardest thing to do. Keep up the spirits and you will be back to 100 % soon. After all it won't be long an you need to harvest the grapes!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks guys!!!!! I am not a patient with patience...but am working on it...Just want to be up and doing something.

On the plus side++++++We went up town to the Health Food Co-op/LHBS [Local Home brewing Store]....In the brew area they sell mostly stuff for beer brewers, but are getting a few more wine supplies.....They still had a 6 gallon carboy at the old price...$21.90....So got it and few small items...and a carboy handle of course....[reminds me...my yeast is still in the car]

I noticed they are getting their organic apple juice in one gallon glass jugs....So, they must be pressing someplace....So...anyone who needs 1 gallon jugs...this will be the time of the year you can pick them up with apple juice.....
Let the good times roll!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

*NW,* 


*I think that while you are trying to be patient and go through your treatment. You have the gift, based on your experiences and the peoplethat have crossed your path to write a very inspirational book...."Life is Good". You could include Waldo's poems and talk about your beautiful home and your gardens. And about preservation.....Which is a theme that seems to run through you daily life. Wether you are preserving the day in pictures of sunsets and moons, or showing your bounty of juices and vegetables. It is very healing and uplifting to see what you do.*

*Even the trying times.....the waiting for treatment, worrying about the outcome...you always find a silver lining.*

*I think that every one of your Forum Friends would love to read your story ...over and over....*

*Regards......Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Gee Ramona...That is nice things for you to say.....Maybe some day I will write some notes of this very strange and blessed life I am living.

My life has been a very good one...at least most of it....I have said for many years..if I die today it was a blast!!!

There were some very difficult times and when I look back at the many years that I lived in cities and traveled I am sometime surprised that I lived through some of it....

Looking back I did some very foolish things and charmed my way through some situations that could have been very uncomfortable....I seem to always have been blessed with meeting good people who helped me out of some very strange situations...for example..hick-hiking *alone* around the USA and Mexico...Duh!!! What was I thinking???? 

A Guardian Angel and a contagious smile have been my life saver.

Life goes on and is always GOOD!!!

This came in an Email today...
<dl><dd>Life is short, 
Break the rules, Forgive quickly, Kiss slowly, Love 
truly,</font> </font>
</font>
</dd><dd>Laugh 
uncontrollably, And never regret anything that made you 
smile. </font></dd></dl>


----------



## rgecaprock

*See you even have a mysterious, intriguing side that we would love to know about too.*



*Ramona*


----------



## swillologist

I was just setting here thinking about you NW. How did things go today? I hope you found out all good things.


----------



## NorthernWinos

swillologist said:


> I was just setting here thinking about you NW. How did things go today? I hope you found out all good things.



Today was good!!!!!

We went early as a friend was leaving today to go back to Alaska and we wanted to go to the airport for awhile....

So had the Lab work done early....Went to WalMart to pick up some 1 hour photos I took yesterday of the baby and sent OnLine...Then went to the airport for awhile to see Mom and baby and then back to the clinic....Luckily the airport is just 1/2 mile away and WalMart is in between.

I usually have my Chemo in the mornings...In the mornings my veins are pretty small. So usually I get up about 5AM and start drinking water to rehydrate. In the evenings I have huge veins....So last night I took a fine magic marker and marked a little arrow with some tracks up my arm....It was a dandy vein and saved some time....Usually I sit for half an hour with my arms under a heating pad.

They did the 90 minute bag in 30 mins today...I got a pretty good buzz of of that one, but didn't say anything....The other drug was the usual 3 hours and the 'roids' are 30 minutes...and then there is the flushing between drugs as they are incomputable with different carriers...so one gets dextrose one gets saline [or something else]

Friends stopped by to visit, so that is always nice....Didn't see some of the usual folks today but ran into the 'Blue-berry' lady late this PM while picking up some groceries...she said her hubby's blood is out of whack and he hasn't had a treatment for 2 weeks....he got a blood shot today, hope to see them next week ....so got to get a hug there too.

One of the IV drugs I take [Avastin] is really hard on the intestines...can actually wear thin enough to rupture them......They are reducing my dosage of the Chemo pills always I take for 2 weeks after treatment.....so that should help with my appetite and weight loss....I was down to 105#...I kind of like being thin...like the 'old days'...skinny knees and no back fat....a little weak.....but I am wearing some good pants I just couldn't put in the Goodwill bag when I 'out-grew' them.....






So...I am kind of wired up on drugs right now....will have more drug induced energy for the next few days...so hope to get out in the garden tomorrow and clean out a few things.....After the heavy rains last week a bunch of cabbages exploded...so along with trophy size cukes and zucchini I have a few wheelbarrows of compost to haul of before the next heavy rains tomorrow night.

So all in all...I would say 'Life is Good!!!!
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

It is always good to hear of your progress. I hope your treatments are sucessfull and end soon. Don't overdo it in the garden. Just take it slow- or at least slow for you.


----------



## Waldo

NW....are you seeing music and hearing colors?


----------



## moose

Take care NW.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo said:


> NW....are you seeing music and hearing colors?



Waldo...I know what your saying....I too have been to one too many concerts......But, You, I worry about...I think you are still going to those concerts.....





I was a bit woozy and out of focus during the infusion...tonight I am just really 'chatty'....Lucky for me a girlfriend called who is having some problems and we got to talk for almost 2 hours...Sometimes other peoples problems are very important too.

Tonight I just took one of those sleeping pills....so according so some of the possible side effects....I could possibly


> "preform certain activities while not fully awake...which could include...sleep driving [
> 
> 
> 
> ] making and eating food [
> 
> 
> 
> ] making phone calls, and having sex [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "] *So...the night is young.*
> There are other side effects that come with those type of drugs..all I really want is rest. I took those pills the last 2 nights and got plenty of sleep....*I do not recall anything else you might find interesting*....


----------



## rgecaprock

*Waldo, Enjoy the concerts....Nw....I know that you have a miriad of trips you must be on and I don't mean that in a bad way.....but drug induced and I'm sure it is effecting you in various ways. I hope that rest and sleep are the most welcome side effects but not so much that you miss out on a momentyou were looking forward to. Keep us posted on "Your Book"*

*Ramona*


----------



## NorthernWinos

'My Book' would read like..... 

A happy child 'tom boy' romping through the farm fields of Canada ....

A young girl in a big city living like a rock star...
.
A person who woke up one day and finally realize she didn't 'fit in' and left the city on the first train to the mountains with a handful of clothes and a full wine skin...[and never looked back]..

A 'North American Nomad'...Hippie....hitching Canada, USA and Mexico alone and with others [glad I lived through that...I was 24 to 27 years old, so had a few more smarts than the teenage run-away I looked like]

Then through a friend I met Jim in California...He and his friend whom I had met in Mexico and together they were moving to Minnesota to 'Homestead' [Jim would have become the 'freway killer' had he stayed in California, flipping the finger was a constant traffic signal]....Minnesota sounded good to me...I headed back to Canada and kept in contact. When the friend died sky diving I came here and the rest is History.

Then 25 years of farming...Jim worked construction and I took care of the livestock..every time there was a good year we'd build another barn and increase our production...We created a monster....both of us worked 24/7...finally burned out and with high real estate prices we split up the farm and bought this place....and life became GOOD!!!

You fill in the spaces...
We have lived very good lives....Some city life with lots of money and world travel, [but lacked true happiness].....Some years of very hard work and no money...Some years of good times and no money....some years of the Good Life and still no money.

The years of raising livestock we were stuck with our responsibilities that consummated our lives 24/7....I looked at the 'week-end' people coming to our area enjoying their hurried weekends at their cabins, condos and lake homes...*I was* *envious...they had TIME*...time to come up and enjoy the beautiful lake country we almost took for granted. 

Then times changed, more and more boats and motor homes were in our space...they were as hurried as us....We were trying to get our tractors and equipment to our fields to tend our crops...They were in a hurry to make the most of their weekend *TIME*...To pass us on the hiways was a challange as we were as wide as the roads...I drove support vehicles and sometimes I drove the tractors and grian trucks down the hiways...When we tarted getting the finger evry trip to the road our attitude changed....When we both were giving back the finger back it was time to move...So here we are in one of the quietest parts of the state...enjoying the Good Life....not flashy, but more conforable than before.

Everyone has a story of 'why the heck do you live there for'.....*LIFE*...interesting isn't it????

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock

*That is a start.....YourBook, Your Outline!!!Fill in the Blanks. *


*.................................!!!!!!!!.....................?????????...........!!!!!!!!!*





*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## swillologist

I'm glad things went well for you today NW. I hope sleep will come to you tonight with no incidents.

The rituxan gives me a fit all the time. It's the big one for me. I'm not sure how long it is supposed to take but I have not normal transfer yet.I sail right through all the rest of them.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Let's hear others stories....
I am sure there are some really interesting 'chapters' in all our lives here on this forum that has brought us together.
*
LIFE IS A TRIP...ENJOY THE JOURNEY!!!*


----------



## rgecaprock

*Swill, *
*Those drugs must reek havoc on you....during the treatment....I hope all will be peaceful and restful for you soon. And hope that you will be feeling your old self...........before long.*

*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Swill... Rituxan sound like a really heavy duty drug.....Hopefully it doing it's job. Some of the lists of side effects of these drugs are so long a scary that it's hard to read them all and you just hope for the best. Guess they have to list them all to cover themselves....

I usually get a few side efects from each drug. They very first treatment was a killer for me, so they changed it. 
Now I am feeling chnges in my body and attitude.....Some days I am really crabby....I blame the 'roids' and lack of sleep and hope it passes.
Last week I had a gas factory going on in my upper stomach....I could play bon-gos on my belly....then would go past a 5 minute gas attack that if ignited could have heated the house for the winter....noting else.....just air....So they expect the intestines are inflamed from one drug and the pills are hurting it....They are also going to do tests for a Clostridium infection that can hppen with your body is under stress and in contact with bacteria, from hopitals, clinic, the air, dirt and everything outside in the living World. That will be ineresting to see if I have a bacieria in my body accounting or the weight loss, sleeplessness and lask of appitite. I wash my hands so much Ia don't think I have any finger prints left.

I get a CT Scan in 2 weeks, so am anxiously awaiting that. The body is recting to somthing...let s hope we have killed of some bad cells along with these 'speed-bumps' that go with it.

Take care of youselves.....NEVER ingnore any warning signs or changes in our body....Medicine has come a long way and miracles do happen.


----------



## hannabarn

While I feel so very sorry for what you,NW, and Swill are going thru, I have somewhat of a success story on my end of this. Last spring, my closest friend of the last 66 years, was diagnosed with colon cancer. He was ready to give up. I gave him a good lecture and we all prayed for him. He got his chemo all summer long and just received the news that he is cancer free!! I am so happy and I pray for the same results for you two good people! I am going to southern Wisconsin to visit him and his family this weekend. As NW says, "Life is good"&gt; And the Packers beat Minnesota!! Life is really good!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

I had colon cancer 2 years ago...mine was a tumor on the outside of the colon....a bit different than the usual cancer inside the tube. I had a colonoscopy a few months before and it wasn't detected. I had 2 other small tumors removed along with the big one.....There was a tiny spot left and after 3 months treatment it was gone...we did another 3 months just to be sure....

18 months later it's back...this time on some lymph nodes in the pelvis...So it goes.


----------



## joeswine

Lucille I and will light a candle for all our fellow wine makers ,i believe we ,ve all at one point or another had someone we known or cared about fight the fight,we are with you here in south jersey always////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## jobe05

Northern Winos said:


> Let's hear others stories....
> I am sure there are some really interesting 'chapters' in all our lives here on this forum that has brought us together.
> *
> LIFE IS A TRIP...ENJOY THE JOURNEY!!!*



For some of us.......... Our story reads like yours...... Different places, different times, different roads... but ultimately, we end up in the same place......... this is our place ........... today.

Even though our stories seem similar, I would be captivated to read 200 or so more pages of what I read so far.


----------



## joeswine

good to hear from you jobe,,,,,been a while







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=12


----------



## jobe05

Doing what I can to keep up with the board, the new business and of course get few gallons of wine made in between. I just bottled the gallon of Hazelnut liquor that I made the same time NW made hers last year..................


----------



## Wade E

Alright Jobe, you know that you cant post that and not tell us how it TASTED!!!!


----------



## jobe05

Actually it was awesome! The brown color from the Hazelnut flavoring dropped out which is why I just let it sit there for so long. Last week when Becca and I were down there we tried it and although almost a clear color, it was a fantastic drink. I put most of it in small 187ML bottles and the (6) in 375 ML bottles. I would highly recommend these liquor kits, as long as you age it.


----------



## Wade E

Sounds great and if you recommend them then I will keep them in mind!


----------



## joeswine

hazelnut is one of my favorite liquor's,made mine by first toasting a pound of the said nuts,then letthem cool and put them into my coffee bean grinder till they became a powderadded that to my ever clear and let it set for a couple of months,when i was ready i and my wife went down and with the help of simple syrup and the extracted brew constructed an awesome product,then let it sit for the next year and began to consume slowly,,,,,,,very rich and creamy....jobe if yours was good then i know it was great................some were down the line we had a whole discuss on the subject..............................


----------



## NorthernWinos

Another treatment today....The half dose day...that still takes hours to administer....

I did my 'home-work' yesterday and loaded up on water....my veins were huge last night and I marked a nice one with a Magic-Marker for my nurse to use this morning...she said 'Yes' she could feel a vein there...she said she'd do a "Hail Mary' and dove in with the needle...blood just pulsed out....She said "That vein was a big as Dallas" ...and that I should mark that one just for her to use....So the infusion went well...seems if we do it in the muscle I don't get as much tingling....So all went well.

I GOT HAIR!!! 
My hair is starting to grow back on my head...¼" fuzz....Haven't shaved my legs or under arms since June...."NO"...I am not reverted back to cro-magnon days...Hair is just gone in those parts as well as my arms, which makes tape removal less painful on the arms.....Without hair to groom and shave I have extra time in the mornings....





I did stop at the little room at the treatment center that has a wall of free wigs to choose from. I looked at the offerings and remembered my years of being a beautician...."deju vu"..... In the old days..I wore wigs and hair pieces so I could sell them and style them...Loved working with hair pieces....they were easy, didn't talk back and the clients thought you were an artist....made good money with fake hair in the old days.....So I quickly grabbed a little fluffy, fake wig.....Put it on when we got home and Jim loved it...he said "you look younger...really younger"....That's a good thing. I might wear it more than I thought...It's hot tho, so with winter coming won't need a wool 'beaner'.

I have to go to Canada soon and renew my passport...Well I thought I'd just wear a shmutta [scarf] or hat like I do now in public...Well NO...that won't work...You can only wear fabric on your head for Canadian Passport if it is for religious reasons....Then I told Jim I'll just go bald...he said they'd think I was a 'skin-head'...So now I'll look 'normal' in the photo...Now we just need to gather my papers, take a day and cruise up to the border and get my paper work done....no excuses now....Road trip!!!!

I go n next week for a CT Scan...so will know if this treatment is working. My CEA blood work was higher than ever before...Normal is 0-3...I have never been over 3....last week it was 15....They said it could be a false reading due to the Chemo....so they will draw another test soon....hopefully it's a a false reading. If not there is many more drugs they can use for the next treatment....The Dr. 'Wizard' can dig through is bag of tricks and pull another rabbit out of his hat.

CEA is a blood test for Colon Cancer....as PSA is a blood test for Prostate Cancer.

September is Protate Cancer Awareness Month.
http://www.fightprostatecancer.org/index.html

My only sibling died of Prostate Cancer last year. It's not just for old guys to test...some of the young men at the treatment center are in there for that reason...So....test!!!

They had a bucket full of little blue Awareness [ribbon] Pins at the treatment center....Get your Awareness Pins to show your support for Cancer victims and research....different colors represent different Cancers....Not all pins are pink. Seems Breast Cancer gets the most press and funding....other cancers are whispered.....Let's SHOUT for the lesser Cancers that need more research.

So...I have 'renewed strength' tonight...Thanks to Steroids/Cortisone....I'll be busy for the next few days....

* Edit.....Life is Good!!!!


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

Those treatments must be so hard to bear, but the end results are what you are going for, so keep up a good fight and good spirits.


They had on TV last night a story about our DMV providing an enhabced driver's license. You bring in birth certificate, proof of residency, etc and they issue the enhanced driver's license which will be accepted for border crossings into Canada withou needing a passport. It would be nice if all states would adopt this kind of license.


----------



## hannabarn

WOW! You are so brave! And you try to tell me that I am an inspiration! I can't even find the words to properly express the admiration I have for you!!


----------



## Wade E

So I hear Jim has some hot new younger woman!


----------



## NorthernWinos

appleman said:


> Those treatments must be so hard to bear, but the end results are what you are going for, so keep up a good fight and good spirits.
> 
> 
> They had on TV last night a story about our DMV providing an enhabced driver's license. You bring in birth certificate, proof of residency, etc and they issue the enhanced driver's license which will be accepted for border crossings into Canada without needing a passport. It would be nice if all states would adopt this kind of license.



I have a 'green card' that can get me across to Canada without any problem....Jim just got a new U.S.A. Passport and for a few dollars more got a *Passport Card*...it gives you access to Canada by land without carrying your passport.

But...have friends with a house on _Isla Maharis_ Mx...you know...the Island of Women...semi and nude women...They have an extra bedroom and really are on our butts to come down ...me to pick shells and Jim to enjoy the _scenery_. Other firends bought a banana plantation [farm] on an island in a lake in _Nicaragra.... 
*Someday hope to have travel in our plans...Not in th near future tho....

*
*

*</font>

_*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Good News!!!!

Got the results of the CT Scan and the results were 'mixed'....but good.

The pelvic lymph node tumors have shrunk...

There had been activity on the inferior vena cava and aorta next to the spine...This is stable.

There are a few irregular soft tissue masses scattered around the abdomen, these have decreased in size.

A few new nodules scattered around that are points of interest....they will be watched.

The best news......Next week after I get the second half of this treatment...I go on a 'DRUG VACATION'.....



...not what it could sound like...It means I don't take any treatments for 2 months...then do another CT Scan and then probably another round of treatments....or what ever has to be done. At this point with one of the drugs I am taking I can not have any surgery or invasive proceures done...so maybe that is part of the 'vacation', then they can do biopsies...etc.

So Oct and Nov will be a good time not to be running to the clinic and feeling ill....Harvest and deer hunting are important events for Jim and he becomes pretty intense with the pressure....So this will be good 'vacation' for both of us.

It was nice to see the regular patients and see how they are progressing, everyone seemed to be doing good and in good spirits.

Some kind soul donated some Chemo blankets to the patients...nice, soft and snuggly....will be nice to curl up with during the long winter nights ahead. Other people bring in bagels, scones and other sweet treats....very thoughtful people are still in this world of uncertainlty.

Now I am feeling the usual 'drug rush'...kind of spinning almost out of bounds...llike I have drank a pot of coffee and a dozen donuts...which I haven't.......This does wear off....and in a few days will crash. In the meantime will be taking care of some fresh picked grapes and thinking about the future.

Life is good!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Glad to hear the subdued good news. If there are good points to the progress- progress is good. The rest will come with time. Hope you get to feeing better. Good luck with the harvest and harvesting the food for the freezer AKA- Venison!


----------



## Waldo

Glad to hear the good news NW !!! Our bow huning season starts here in the moning..I no longer hunt personally as in these parts, land I hunted on for years is now all leased up and people want you to pay $600.00 or more a year to belong to their hunting club to hunt the land you previously used too and want to fight you for being on it if you don;t belong to their club. Got where it was just not worth the hassle to me.


----------



## joeswine

thats the wayNW keep onfighting the good fight were all with you in spirit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and heart..........................


----------



## swillologist

That's great NW. Keep it up. You're going to beat this thing.


----------



## Joanie

Way to go NW and Dr. Wizard!! Keep it up!


----------



## PeterZ

I used to cook up a treat for each round of SWMBO's chemo. Her first chemo nurse mentioned she liked chocolate cookies, so for the next round of chemo I made a big batch of chocolate cookies from a cookbook I have called "Death by Chocolate." Then it was baklava, then more cookies.


----------



## rgecaprock

NW, Great news!!!


Enjoy the hunting season!!!!!


And your drug vacation.


Ramona


----------



## Joanie

Great timing, eh???


----------



## NorthernWinos

So....today was the second half of the Oxaliplatin infusion....and my last infusion before my 'Drug-Vacation'.....I will continue to take Xeloda pills for one week...Oh...and of course the Cortisone/Steroids for the next 3 days.....Then..... nothing till after the next Ct Scan in Dec. 

I expect the drugs will be in my system for a few weeks...then the body will get a short rest. Guess they figured weighing in at 103.5# was not a good 'fighting weight'....so they had changed a drug last week and I have rehydrate back a few pounds already. I also have the 'hand/foot' syndrome and now the bottoms of the feet are sloughing off a layer of skin, can get painful, but am able to deal with that. Strange side effects from these very potent drugs.

I was surprised to see a new nurse hired in the treatment center....as well a few new patients....Not a good sign....Like when it is kind of empty in there. The new patients are always so scared...seems a friendly smile is welcome as well as few few passing words.

The treatment went well, but still had the anxious waiting for your turn with your nurse as well today the Pharmacist and his Techs were backed up a bit in the 'Hood-Room' where they mix the Prescriptions....The Pharmacist mixed the Rx's from behind a hood...pretty scary.....As well the nurses wear protective gear...and...we get that stuff injected into our veins....

Felt pretty wound up so when we got home we picked stuff from the garden to unwind and feel the day wasn't a total loss. Picked all the melons, bell peppers and the rest of the grapes....pretty muddy out there....1 ½" of rain yesterday and last night and more cold rain predicted for the weekend....So, getting the garden cleaned out will use up all this 'energy' the Steroids/Cortisone will give me the next few days.

Thought I'd scare you all with a photo of 'the bald lady'....Hopefully this will be the only time in my life I will have no hair....but you never know.... It is growing in fast now...

NEW HAIR....






FAKE HAIR.....It's nice and warm on these cold rainy days...a little 'hair-hat'....






So...life goes on......Will check back with any reports as they serface....But, must say I have had a good week...

LIFE IS GOOD!!!!



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

That hair looks very natural and i like it a lot! glad you are feeling better and hope it stays that way.


----------



## joeswine

LOOKING GOOD NW,

LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## jobe05

There's so much beauty there....... the Hair is a great head warmer...... the real beauty we all know is within......... that's what we see.

Glad to know your having a good week and your looking great!


----------



## pelican

Both pics are looking good NW ~ You are a sight for sore eyes



, with or without the wig!


----------



## rgecaprock

I'm in Virginia this week and thought I would check in to see how everyone is doing. NW....You look as beautiful with or without hair as the ladies behind you in you in your cabinet.


That is a great "do" for you......looking very young!!!


Ramona


----------



## hannabarn

You are beautiful, inside and out, with or without hair! Hopefully everything is going to progress to good health. Somehow your posts make me both happy and sad. Happy because the treatments seem to be working and sad because you have to be going through such suffering!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone..I feel good....

The body and mind work together and the pain is soon forgotten....I really don't feel I have suffered, but do remember moments of not feeling so positive and wishing what ever was ailing me would stop....and, it appears to be getting better for the present.
*
Then* .....like a magic moment a bird sings and a flower blooms...some food is ready to be enjoyed....a prayer is answered....and..Life goes on.


----------



## Waldo

Just once NW...And you have to go wherever in your area the kids hang out...you have to "spike" your hair and color it...( Maybe food coloing would work ) you know..like green, orange, purple !!!


----------



## swillologist

You look great NW. If you would want to scary people you would need to put a picture of me on here.


----------



## NorthernWinos

swillologist said:


> You look great NW. If you would want to scary people you would need to put a picture of me on here.



Did you loose your hair and get so thin too????

Jim says my jeans don't fit as good as they use to on my butt....So, I guess I lost my a$$....





Sure am glad I saved back some small jeans from the Goodwill bag....they are coming in handy....give me a few weeks of eating like I am and I'll be in the BIG jeans again......Nice to have an appetite again...and figure in about 6 weeks will be able to taste some wine....


----------



## Dean

Congrats on the drug break and progress with your treatment. You look amazing!


----------



## swillologist

I got skinny to begin with. That was one of my symptoms. I lost 35 pounds. I had to buy some smaller jeans then too. But I am gaining that weight back now. To fast I might add. I have put on 16 pounds so far. I didn't lose all of my hair. But its pretty thin right now. Looks funny for an old hippie. I have had long hair just about every since I got out of the army. What I do have left is growing. I had to get it trimmed last week. Didn't want it over my ears you know.


----------



## NorthernWinos

My hair didn't all fall out...about 90%...I looked like on of the 3 Stooges....I had a friend buzz it off a couple times....She said she didn't want to do it...but after it was done she did say it looked better.....




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## joeswine

hers hopeing the good times stay,as you say life is good/







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&amp;ref=12


----------



## Waldo

NW your personality overcomes any adversity or handicap you could ever possibly have.....Though we have never met my spirit senses you are for real


----------



## PolishWineP

You look like quite the hottie with the short hair!


----------



## hannabarn

You haven't been on this site for a few days! Is everything progressing well? Hope you are feeling better! Still have you in my prayers!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks for asking....
Tomorrow I would be going in for treatments....But, it is the first day of my 'Drug-Vacation'....I won't go in again till Dec. 5 for a Ct Scan ans see the Dr. the following Tues.....he will decide what treatments will follow....So, the next 6 weeks are for *me*.

My tumors had shrunk, but were still there. I was down to 103# and my hands and feet were always numb, as well my feet were turning purple and peeling. My fingers had already peeled twice. Just side effects from the drugs, this was expected. I still get numb fingers when they get cold, sleeping with the windows open I sleep with cotton gloves...or I wake up with stiff, numb fingers that won't bend till they warm up. Otherwise they are getting better everyday. If I travel around on the Gator without gloves my fingers get numb....so have to dress accordingly.

I hope if I get treatments in the winter it will be a different drug or being outside or going to the ice fishing house won't be happening....






I am feeling good, got the garden almost all cleaned out...tho it is all stored out in an old shed and still has to be hauled into the root cellar and much given away. The Dahlia and Canna bulbs finally got frosted last night, so should be able to dig and store them next week or so....

I feel stronger everyday, and had put on a couple pounds. Trying to build up some muscle, so walk more than before and don't get as tired doing just little chores....So am improving alot. I have mixed up 2 batches of wine and think I am done in the cannery/kithen for the season...might just throw away the last of the tomatoes, just keep enough for eating....There still are apples, but might juice them as I mix up batches of wine...or give them away....Then the kitchen needs a major cleaning after all that daily activity in there....

So, tomorrow someone who needs my appointment more than me will be sitting in my big cushy Lazy-Boy recliner taking their treatment....I will be putzing around here enjoying the* 'First Day Of The Rest Of My Life'*.....but, everyday is the first day of the rest of all our lives.

Will keep you posted on conditions and changes....

LIFE IS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## grapeman

I had noticed you slacking off on the visits here also lately, but I think I saw you here yesterday briefly.


I hope you get recovered well for the next round if necessary. It would be great if you didn't need any more treatments. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Waldo

I hope I never have to face your challenges NW but if it comes I pray for just half the strength and will you have.


----------



## Wade E

Amen Waldo, Amen!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Well....
This 'Drug Vacation' has been wonderful...[that's what they called my vacation from Chemo drugs]

I have been able to do anything I want to, including drinking wine [it finally really tastes good] 
Been riding the Gator outside in cold weather....
Dressed cold deer meat....
Can run out to the garage without putting on gloves...
Can get stuff out of the fridge and freezer without gloves...
Can get food out of store coolers without wearing gloves...
Even went to the fish house [did wear gloves] So, the tingling in my hands and feet that I got from the cold has passed as the drugs wore off.

So many things got better as the drugs wore off...
Food tastes good and I am always hungry...Put on 10 pounds...[feed conversion of a Feeder Pig.]
I can sleep for hours and wake up in a fairly good mood.
The 'roid-rages' have past...Yes, I was moody, tired, weak and not a really Happy Person.

So, today I went in for blood tests and a Ct Scan, sitting in the waiting rooms brought back lots of memories....Won't get the results till next Tuesday when I go in to see the Oncologist...

This was a 'Drug Vacation' not the end of treatment...We'll see what 'The Wizard' has planned and what treatments he'll pull out of his bag of tricks.

So, maybe the 'Good Times' will be over and more treatment will resume. I thought I was feeling so crummy from the disease, but it was from the Medication...I had felt 100% when they started treatment and it took several weeks to regain the strength and well being after they quit injecting and prescribing those Chemo drugs.

I did learn a few things about feeling good. Never take feeling healthy for granted.....savor every day that your feet are on the ground.

Life is Good!!!!


*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

Well said NW. As long as we keep our feet on the ground and aren't 6 feet under the ground, we are in good shape. I know if I have a few aches and pains that I am still here- and lately I have been more aware that I am still here.


Here's to hoping the wizard is good to you and keeps it simple and not too many drugsat once.


----------



## OilnH2O

I agree with Appleman but hope the next round gets _every little bitty C-cell there is and KILLS 'EM DEAD!



_My wish for you, Swill, and anyone else going through this is that there are no sleeper cells left over when its all done!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks Guys.....
I thought I was cured two years ago....
This disease is really sneaky...You feel 100%...but the Scans say something is growing...So, try to nip it in the bud....


----------



## kdcurl

NW
Just read this topic. We have a nephew who is a cancer survivor,and he said that he could feel the prayers. Hope you can feel these. Keep the faith.


----------



## rgecaprock

*NW, 


Your Mini Journals are an inspiration to all of us....and those fighting cancer could find comfort in your posts....I've said this before....You should write a book. With your Positive Attitude.......and howYou Make every Challage a Positive......
is such an inspiration....You and Swill should Colaborate!!!!!
You all give us a new way to look at life when we wake up in the morning!!!!* 


*Thanks to the both of you!!!!*
*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## K&GB

Thanks for the update, NW. Very inspiring. If you did write a book, I would certainly buy it and read it. Please keep us posted on Tuesday.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Life is Good and full of good Christmas surprises....

Got to see the "Wizard' today and got the results of the CT Scan....nothing has changed in the past 2 months....So, go back in 2 months for another CT Scan.

The tumors are still present, a couple have shrank and the others have remained the same. 

All the organs are normal in size and function.

So, 
I can spend the winter enjoying the outdoors without the nuisance adverse reactions to the cold from the Chemo drugs. 

I can eat ice cream and drink cold water to my hearts content without my mouth tingling and my lips shrinking, getting numb and looking like I just suffered a stroke.

I can go to the fridge and freezer without wearing gloves.

I can drink wine.

I can taste food.

I can sleep.

I can live a normal life....at least for 2 more months.



Thank you for all your prayers, good wishes, encouraging words and being there to hold my hand and help bear my cross.....

I wish you all Good Heath, Good Luck in your ventures and an excellent Christmas Season and much Prosperity in the coming year.

Life is indeed Good!!!!!




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## joeswine

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle>

</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>

</TD></TR></T></TABLE>heres hoping your holidays will be bright and filled with love and warmth, Lucille and i do know what your going through..happy holidays my fine vine wine making friend


----------



## grapeman

While the threat hasn't gone away for good, it certainly is good news that things haven't gotten worse and you are able to continue on with a semi-normal life. Enjoy the break from treatment and here's to your continued recovery.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Cheers to you all!!!!

I am truly Blessed this Holiday Season.....

and...

Hope all of you are Blessed as well...
Good Health and Good Fortune to all!!!


----------



## Wade E

Thats great NW, you deserve a break!


----------



## K&GB

Wonderful news!



Sounds like party time to me


----------



## PolishWineP

So glad that Santa came early to your place! Now, find invitations to every holiday party that you can!


----------



## rgecaprock

*NW. That is great news!!!! Wish I could be there to share a glass of wine with you!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## Bert

As Ramona said "Wish I could be there to share a glass of wine with you", but I will raise a glass to you for your spirit of living life to it's fullest...


----------



## Waldo

Great news NW...May you have an even better repor next trip to the wizard


----------



## uavwmn

NW, Life is a Journey and you, my Friend, walk the path with grace and love of life.


Here is to NW.....


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Thats A Fact!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone for your well wishes....
This is what makes Life so Good!!!!


----------



## Waldo

uavwmn said:


> NW, Life is a Journey and you, my Friend, walk the path with grace and love of life.
> 
> 
> Here is to NW.....




And UAVWMN......I see your glass is "Half Full"


----------



## OilnH2O

NW, I had my celebratory glass of wine ready, and yours too



-- BUT yours just sat there... SOOOoooo, I had to drink them both!


----------



## swillologist

Good deal NW. Good to hear things are going good for you.


----------



## rrawhide

NW 
Just keep smiling and lookin' up!!
We be with you~~~
rrawhide


----------



## NorthernWinos

Well....I see by the Clock on the Wall...The party is over [at least for today]



It's my 'Turn in the Barrel' [so to speak]...Tomorrow, it's back in the Ct Scan machine.



So...I am about to ingest my last swig of wine for the evening...and prepare to ingest 1/3 of a bottle of Redi-Cat [Barium] Nasty-Foul stuff...then the rest in the morning before I leave and the rest before I enter the clinic.

Get the Ct Scan done and then the 'Weekend of Worry'...

My regular Doctor has left the Clinic to work at the more prestigious Roger Maris Cancer Treatment Center...in the bright lights of Frago ND.
He will come to our clinic on an OutReach basis and I will see him next Tuesday for the results of this Ct Scan....He will be here a few days every few weeks till a new Oncologist is hired....or, I can drive to Fargo to see him.

So...I have kind of blocked this out of my pea brain and suddenly the reality has checked in....

I have been feeling 100%....but, occasionally the facts cross my mind.
I think everything is fine and he will send me on my way to enjoy more of this so called 'Drug-Vacation'....
So...no telling anything till next Tueday when I see him to get the results of the test.

I don't have time for any Chemo or related problems....we have a vacation to take care of in March...so this Cancer thing has to wait.

I wonder how Swill is doing...
Can't shake him out of my mind...
Has anyone heard from Him????
Wonder if he is home yet???
He has a much heavier cross to bare than I.

Till Tuesday...


----------



## grapeman

Good luck to you NW with your test. I hope you get the results we are all hoping for. You, Swill and anyone else who needs them, has all of our prayers behind you.


----------



## HD93

Hey NW, GOOD LUCK with your test. Sorry I'm responding late on this post, I don't know howI missed it. BEST WISHES!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Amen to what Rich said. you 2 and and anyone else going through troubles like this!


----------



## rgecaprock

It is so hard when you have to wait over a weekend for test results. Hoping and Praying that all news is good and you can go to Mexico with nothing over your head except SUNSHINE!!!!!




Prayers, Ramona


----------



## whino-wino

I can't think of anything to say that hasn't already been said.
We'll be praying for you!


----------



## Waldo

Mexico huh !!! Coming through Arkansas or are you flying?


----------



## K&GB

Our hopes and prayers are with you NW.


----------



## Bert

Hoping and praying for the best for you Northern.....GOOD LUCK


----------



## admiral

Prayers are with you NW.


----------



## PolishWineP

It's almost noon here, and when the clock moves that far forward I will raise my glass and toast you. May the scan be clear!


----------



## uavwmn

NW, good luck on the scan. Hope it is clean as a whistle!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks for all the well wishes....Means alot.....

Scan went good.....But oh how I hate when they have it done at the hospital instead of the clinic....It takes forever at the hospital....They check you in as an out patient ....then the waiting begins....

Will be glad when Tuesday rolls around and we can get on with our lives....That is if everything is clear and with all the prayers and thoughts....things should be good.

Thanks again....



Waldo said:


> Mexico huh !!! Coming through Arkansas or are you flying?



Waldo....Only going for one week....Flying isn't fast enough to get down there....Too many things planned...and the first and last days are travel days....Seemed that a week would be a long time at first...But, it will go all too quickly.


----------



## Jeff D

NW thanks for the update. I said a short prayer for you this morning, just knowing there are people out there who care always helps me. I have only been around here a month or so but I have enjoyed your post and the community.Tuesday is coming quickly.



Jeff


----------



## joeswine

we,ll say a prayer for you also and know were all pulling for you...............


----------



## rrawhide

same for us too!!!











take care
rrawhide


----------



## NorthernWinos

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BACK TO ALL OF YOU~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Waldo

gawddddddddd NW...dont get all mushy on us now !!!!


----------



## hannabarn

I know Tuesday seems like a long ways away but it gives us a longer time to offer prayers. We are pulling for you


----------



## pelican

NW, you know you are in our thoughts every day. With every bit of faith, here's hope for good news on Tuesday, and smooth travels on your trip to Mexico. Mr &amp; Mrs Pelican


----------



## uavwmn

NW, lots of prayers for you on tues and fingers and toes crossed for a blank screen on the scan.


----------



## Wade E

NW, pack up your things cause I see Mexico in your future. The cost for my knowledge of your future though is some pics down in Mexico!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks again everyone.....
Need all the prayers I can get since my Aunt [the nun] died...Figured no one would be praying for me anymore...She did all the praying chores for our family....
Thanks again all.....


----------



## swillologist

Hi NW.
I wish I could get on one of those `Drug-Vacations` sometime.
I hope your tests come back good. 
We did get a little good news weekalso. I had been having head aces.I had an MRI earlier this week and it came back good. So it hasn't spread that far yet.


----------



## NorthernWinos

swillologist said:


> Hi NW.
> I wish I could get on one of those `Drug-Vacations` sometime.
> I hope your tests come back good.
> We did get a little good news weekalso. I had been having head aces.I had an MRI earlier this week and it came back good. So it hasn't spread that far yet.



Swill...
I gather you are at home...
Keep the faith and never give up...
You are on some pretty heavy drugs now and they are trying their best to get you on the right track.

Last June when I had to start another round of treatments I got so sick from the first treatment I thought I was going to die...They changed the drugs and they too were tough...By September I wanted to die because I thought the disease taking over....when they took me off the drugs I realized it was the drugs that were dragging me down.

Just keep a strong will to beat the disease...the meds will tear you apart...most of the bad feelings are from the drugs killing the bad cells.... Unfortunately the side effects affect your mind and body...

At points during my last round of treatments there were days that I
wondered who is this person inside me...'Roid Rage' from the
steroids...angry and weak...Tired from lack of sleep...I didn't think I could go on....Just tried to maintain...Jim was my anchor.

Never give up...just keep telling yourself that it's the drugs giving all the bad feelings...Inside you are still there...whole and complete. Those drugs really change your outlook...Try to remember...You are You...and you *will *be normal again!!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

CT Scan = BAD NEWS/GOOD NEWS

BAD NEWS FIRST....

So, I went to see The Wizard and got my report...

The main tumor has increased in size from 2 months ago ...from... 1.6cm [.62" or 5/8"] to 2.7cm [1.06"] As well some tiny tumors are growing slowly. He said this needs treatment and was wanting to start right away.

He wants to use a drug [Irinotecan...CPT-11] He tried that the last round on the first treatment, it made me so deathly ill...He said he will reduce the dosage this time [there goes my new hair] He will mix it with a new drug [Erbitux] Many nasty side effect with that one too....There goes the weight I had gained back...not a bad thing to have a little reserve on the bones. It will be a weekly treatment....That's really inconvenient. But who said life isn't full of inconveniences. 

GOOD NEWS....

Whoa!!!! I said....we are going on a trip to Mexico in March...
He said he thought I might be too sick to go if we did treatment before....So, I go into treatment as soon as we get home...Like we will probably get home at midnight and I have to be in for lab at 10:00 AM the following morning...

So it goes!!!!

So, Isla Mujeres and Isla Holbox will be a very pleasant vacation to end this so called 'Drug Vacation'....it has been good while it lasted. 

This was just a 'Time-Out' as the tumors were still there when we quit the treatment last fall....I had to recover From the treatments, gain some weight and get ready for Round 3.

I have had a wonderful fall and winter....I was able to ride the Gator around the farm and enjoyed deer season....Had a great Holiday Season...and have been enjoying spear fishing season...So, as always...

Life is Good!!!


----------



## Wade E

Glad you can take the time to go live a little before hitting the table again but very sorry to hear this is nowhere near over!


----------



## grapeman

Enjoy your time in Mexico so you are ready to do battle with the big guns.You know we are all still here for you as you move into this next round. Remember, you battled it back before, you will again. We are all backing you!


----------



## rgecaprock

Sounds like you knew this was coming...Round 3. Enjoy your vacation and you will be refreshed to begin again!!!!




Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Hope I have the strength and will power to do this again....

I don't have time for this crap!!! Have seeds already to plant and plants ordered....

Worst part is...No wine!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

Oh, No.....you would think that some wine would be very healthful...in small amounts......but I'm not good at small amounts.....


----------



## rgecaprock

You will have the strength.........strength is YOU.


----------



## K&GB

I'm certain that many will enjoy the wine you've made this year, even if youcan't just now. Here's tothe both of you enjoying the Good Life




in Mexico. And when you return, we'll all be thinking of youas you engage inthis next round of battle. And when we raise our glasses,we'llsay a silent prayer for you. May you have strength to endure and peace of mind in knowing that there's a light at the end of the darkness. You continue to make a difference in the lives of all who know you. Thank you for showing us that Life is Good.


----------



## swillologist

Sorry to hear the bad news. Don't you be quiting on me too. I had a friend thatfound out he had a brain tumor in late Oct. He left us on the Saturday before Christmas. It was a heart attack the got him in the end. So you have got to stick around. I need someone to fight this with. Enjoy your trip to Mexico. Then you get back here and fight this thing all the way. I'll be praying for you. Life is good.


----------



## rrawhide

northern


you certainly have given us all strength - we are glad that we can share this with you. You have many prayers from our end and I am sure from many others. Keep looking up, my friend, and you will get through this. Enjoy your vacation - I think that margarita's are health food in Mexico. 


rrawhide


----------



## Waldo




----------



## Scott

_/\_ for you


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone...It seems everyone is on my side....

Like swill says...you never know what's going to take you down....So live everyday to the fullest. I have always said that I have lived a good life and if it ends today I don't have regrets. Life was good.

I knew I would have to take more treatments, just not too happy with is drug of choice...But, they have so many Chemo drugs that they can mix up combination cocktails...so, if I react to it like last time they can change it. Everytime you start a treatment they go to a stronger drug....So, just pray I don't become resistant.

Lucky I have no pain. These days they can see these things before they get too big and spread too much....This day in age there are good doctors and good medicines and they treat you as best modern medicine can.

So, life is indeed Good...Lets all celebrate each day.


----------



## hannabarn

NW, If anyone can beat this thing, It is YOU! You are the strongest person I have ever become aquainted with. You are an inspiration to all of us. Enjoy your vacation. You know our prayers are with you.


----------



## admiral

NW, I've been thinking about you. I hope the vacation is very relaxing and that your strength is at its maximum. Here is a little "funny" I found to brighten your day. "Hang in there!!"


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks....I am hanging in there.

Getting through daily routines, but have haunting thoughts of what lies ahead...Been There!!!!...Done That!!!!....so know I can do it again and be fine.

How can I feel 100% and have this horrid thing growing undetected...
Guess we are very fortunate to live in the times of modern medicine...Catch things before they hurt.

I will have a great vacation and be so busy that the time will just fly by.

Thanks all.....Life _*IS*_ Good!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Very cute Admiral.


----------



## admiral

wade said:


> Very cute Admiral.




I wish I could have seen a video of the set-up for that shot. What a hoot!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Well, the "Drug Vacation' is coming to an end....
It will be replaced by a Real Vacation....
Then, my turn back in the barrel...Taking Chemo and living a not so Good Life.

Tuesday bright and early we will leave the doldrums of winter and our 'white scape'....






Our friends in Mexico have upgraded our tickets to 1st Class and have arranged for a Limo to meet us at the airport in Cancun...We will be taken to the Port where we will get on a ferry to ....

Isla Mujeres...






Our friends have enjoyed this Island for many winters and have watched it grow into a pretty populated 'Hot Spot'...

They have bought a lot on another Island that we will visit over next weekend.....We will take the ferry back to Cancun, drive their jalopy across the Yucatan Peninsula to the northern part...There we will leave the truck and take a ferry to this quiet Island....

Isla Holbox....






This little Island is quiet and peaceful....Sand streets and transportation by golf cart...No golf courses..No ATM's...No credit cards.....

Here we will hang up our problems and relax.

There are a handful of hotels on this tiny island...Some are Palapas [thatched huts] with hammocks...Some have screens on the windows and mosquito nets over the beds....A couple hotels have air conditioning.....Jim wants to stay in a Palapas...I have heard there are a lot of bugs there...so I am staying in a hotel. The main food there is lobster...even lobster pizza is a must for every visitor.

This is a bird sanctuary and I hope to gt many photos of Flora and Fauna, Fins and Feathers....

It has been many years since these feet set foot on Mexican soil...and even longer since these bones bathed in the waters of the Caribbean...so this is a dream come true....

We will return home about 1 AM the following week and by 10 AM of that day I will once again be in the Cancer Treatment Center taking care of these 'alleged' problems I carry inside this body...

The next two days will be painfully long...but many long lists will fill the hours...

Life is EXTREMELY GOOD!!!


----------



## grapeman

Nice pictures along with a nice narrative. Here's wishing you a good journey, great vacation and best of luck when you get back. We are all pulling for you!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks....
Nice Avatar!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

NW, I wish you the most relaxing and fun time youve ever had! You really deserve it.


----------



## hannabarn

You guys deserve a respite from your daily life. In a way I envy your chance to get away from this nasty weather but I sure don't envy your return to reality&gt;. You certainly deserve this chance to get away from your daily problems for awhile and we will be praying for you as you return to your not so normal routine! Enjoy your trip! (Iknow you will)


----------



## rrawhide

have a great fun time folks - you deserve it!!!
our prayers are with you - - -


rrawhide


----------



## fivebk

NW, Have a great time, relax and unwind ,enjoy your vacation . Then with a positive mind set I believe you can and will overcome again. Our prayers are with you always

BOB


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Enjoy Mexico NW !


----------



## Waldo

Don't drink the water and stay away from those left handed cigarettes


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks everyone...We are hoping to have a great time....
Except....
Now we have a Blizzard Watch for Monday into Wednesday....
Leave here on a very small plane to Minneapolis/St. Paul...might have to make the drive down to MSP to catch the main flight...
This will be an adventure...


----------



## PolishWineP

Are you flying out of TRF or Grand Forks?


----------



## Waldo

Northern Winos said:


> Thanks everyone...We are hoping to have a great time....
> Except....
> Now we have a Blizzard Watch for Monday into Wednesday....
> Leave here on a very small plane to Minneapolis/St. Paul...might have to make the drive down to MSP to catch the main flight...
> This will be an adventure...




Leave NOW!! Dont get Bliaaered in and miss that flight. A night in MSP cant be that bad


----------



## NorthernWinos

Flying out of Bemidji...BJI...thinking of leaving on an earlier flight.

Once we drop the dogs off at 'Camp' tomorrow PM we are flexible.


----------



## Waldo

Carry you a wad of $2 bills..they love them down there. Can actually get more for one of those at times than you could for 4-5 ones.


----------



## PolishWineP

Well park the doggies at camp and get out of here. What's coming sure doesn't look pretty!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Waldo said:


> Carry you a wad of $2 bills..they love them down there. Can actually get more for one of those at times than you could for 4-5 ones.



Jim wanted to take Canadian money, but no $1 or $2's bills...just have Loonies [$1] and Twoonies [$2] coins.

I have a nice wad of crisp $1 for tips.

PWP....think we are going to try for the early flight to MSP to try to beat the wind....Will watch to see how the storm is shaping up.


----------



## PolishWineP

Have a wonderful trip. I look forward to seeing pictures. I may have to come for a visit when you're up to company again.


----------



## grapeman

See you when you get back NW. Have a great, safe and fun filled trip and vacation.


----------



## gaudet

Can we call you Southern Winos while on this vacation????

Please????

Have a safe trip and return to us soon. +Enjoy your well deserved time off.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Hola!!!! Que Paso...SW will be great.

Jim has his own camera and tiny binoculars....He is beach bound for the first few days in search of the Chi Chi's [South American topless ladies] 

I will be in search of sea glass and sea shells with my friend. She says there is an Italian dude that swims nude...








Eye candy for everyone on the first Island...Gay, Straight or Unsure....

I was feeling good about my tanning bed tan...that is till I caught a glimpse of myself bent over in the mirror...I have a couple 'smiley's under my buns [Damn sags]...So have been doing contortions in the tanning bed...Felt like I had sand in my britches...all warm and fuzzy...Tan is more even now. I worry about Jim, he came with me to tan a few times..He does have some color...He said at least he no longer looks like a refrigerator.... Our friends have a good friend with a tanning spray booth down there...so we may need some touch ups.

Looks like the stormy wind my not hit till later Tuesday....Think we will still leave locally a bit early...can hang out in the sky lounge in MSP and soak up some atmosphere, or try for an earlier non-stop flight.

The adventure will soon take place....


----------



## Waldo

Well Giddyup !! Will you have access to a computer down there to keep us updated


----------



## swillologist

Have afun time down there NW. You deserve it.


----------



## dragonmaster42

Hope y'all get down there okay and have a great time guys!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Well....
The dogs were driven to the kennels through heavy snow....Think they will be happy there....Lots of other dogs to look at and enjoy.

We are not as happy...
All flights starting early this PM coming and going to this area have been canceled. No chance of getting out of here early...
So, staying on schedule with our original flight...weather permitting.

So, have changed the alarm clock from 2:30 AM back to the original time.

Weather is not looking good at all...Flights may not be taking off or arriving...

So it goes....


----------



## jobe05

THAT SUCKS!!!!!

You need to call Captain Sully, He can get you out of there!

I'd bet the in flight meal won't be duck!





Hope you and Jim get out of there soon, and I hope you both have a wonderful time


----------



## uavwmn

NW, what are you waiting for?? Go find your sea glass and nude Italian guy!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

NW, I hope that I am in time to wish you and Jim a wonderful getaway in the warm sun and sea. Will look forward to hearing all about your trip and seeing your pictures.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo

I especailly wanna see Jim's pictures




Don't misunderstand me now NW..Not pictures of Jim...Jim's pictures !!!


----------



## grapeman

I bet they won't be pictures of nude Italian men! What did NW call them now Chi Chi's? I thought that was a Mexican food restaurant



Well I guess they could be hot and spicy alright


----------



## NorthernWinos

_* "WE'RE BACK"
"WHAT HAPPENS IN MEXICO"
"STAYS IN MEXICO"*_</font>

Seriously, when I unpack and get the photos up I'll report back on that.

We had a fabulous time.

Yesterday was not so fabulous....
I went in for my first Chemo treatment of this round..
Received the pre-meds as usual with a few more to compensate for a new drug they were going to try...Erbitux (cetuximab) 

Within a two minutes I went into shock and the excitement really stated. I first felt my jaw tightening and the pressure between my ears, by the time I told the nurse my whole head was under pressure....

She started yelling and within seconds all the nurses were present with various equipment...Crash kit, crash cart, oxygen etc. Monitors attracted. Orders shouted, repeated, repeated and injected. The Physicians Assistant had arrived within a minute and a Doctor from the clinic stepped through the hall...My Oncologist was on the phone. Questions asked....My blood pressure had gone down to 57/28 within 4 minutes of the infusion. My heart was strong and breathing good....They gave a total of 11 different drugs....It took awhile before I lost the purple color, then I was able to sit up...and, then walk. I was released to come home after about 5 hours.

I felt okay last night and good this morning, did have some swelling in my hand near the infusion site after I got up, but am taking Benadryl and Predisone..so am doing fine.

So, next week will see my doctor and he will have another plan of attack.. There are many drugs and combination..so feel confident that all will be fine.

I have no symptoms of the disease...so feel pretty good about the situation.

So, I got to live through that episode and..... Life is Good!!!!


----------



## fivebk

Nice to have you back. Glad you had a great time. This forum seemed a little different while you were gone. Sorry to here your first treatment went so bad ( you just got it out of the way right up front , so the rest will go much better. Everyone here is praying for your quick recovery.

BOB


----------



## rgecaprock

LIFE IS GOOD AND NEVER DULL FOR YOU !!!
Welcome back and really looking foward to your picutures. What an episode at the clinic. Hope you never have to go through that again, it must have been so scary.


Glad that you are feeling better after that. Hope that your Doctors and your medicines will make this work for you. You are stronger than the meds and the Doctors put together.


Welcome Home.


Ramona


----------



## Scott

Welcome back NW, thoughts and prayers are with you for your next battle


----------



## hannabarn

Glad to have you back. We missed you. WOW what an episode.!! Can't you do anything simply? I'm sure happy you got out of that one.


----------



## grapeman

Glad to have you back! I want to hear all about the trip- did you ever get to see the Italian swimming?


----------



## dragonmaster42

Or just as importantly, did Jim find his Chi Chi's?



Welcome back!!


----------



## Bert

Sorry to hear things not going well for you with your treatment....things will get better , I'm sure......Glad to hear you had a great time on your trip....It's great to have you back..


----------



## Wade E

Welcome back NW! Is Raul the pool boy re cooperating ?


----------



## PolishWineP

Glad to see that you had a good time in Mexico. Bert and I patrolled your road so that none of the slackers here could "liberate" your wine from your guest room...


----------



## vcasey

Goodness that must have been frightening! Hope you both had fun and welcome back.
VPC


----------



## joeswine

welcome home would of hoped you would of gotten off to a better start...but life is good NW and glad to have you back


----------



## Waldo

Welcome back NW..Sure missed ya and glad you had a good trip.


----------



## paubin

NW,
Ive been gone from the forum for quite a while but remember all the good advice you've given all of us! Both my parents are survivers and I know you will be one again! Fight the good fight and always member that life is indeed good(You said it) Laugh daily even when ya dont feel like it!!!! And to anyone that has been down latly....Search for the film or book "The Secret" Its definetly worth keeping in mind! The power of possitive thinking us older folks remember!


Pete


----------



## NorthernWinos

Feeling better today....

Will Post a slide show with Mexico photos if anyone wishes to see...


----------



## cb_Sadie

Northern Winos, I would love to see them.. hope your feeling better.


Cyndy


----------



## NorthernWinos

Hello from a hospital bed. 


I had been feeling kind of crummy and was blamming Mexico....
Finally couldn"t handle it any longer and checked myself in Sunday evening. I have a stomach/intestinal blockage from theCancer thingy...


They are taking good care of me...a friend brought over her new laptop...so trying to figure that out.


My Oncologist is coming over tomorrow...
Will check back later...


----------



## grapeman

Hope you are feeling better soon. I'm glad you went to the hospital. You don't need any more setbacks. Get better quick, you hear?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

As Red Green says ..."we're all in this together" Hang in there NW!


----------



## PolishWineP

*"Keep your stick on the ice."




*


----------



## rgecaprock

Thinking of you, NW.


Ramona


----------



## swillologist

Get better NW. I know about hospitals now. I spent most of Feb. in there. Now I don't go anywhere with out a musk. Mostly I stay home. I sure hope you'refeeling better soon.


----------



## grapeman

I am ordering both of you to get better NOW.


----------



## jobe05

I wish both Swill and NW the very best, and hope that you both will get better once again.

You Both will be in my prayers.


----------



## Waldo

In my thoughts and prayers NW


----------



## PolishWineP

How are you feeling today?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Feeling a tad better...Thank You,


Graduated from clear liquid to full clear..contains daiiry and other stuff.


Things are looking good,except for looking out the window....


----------



## joeswine

Heres to you NW and swill life is good ,Lucille and i hope only for the best......................


----------



## PolishWineP

Are you home yet? Still in the hospital? If so, in which city are you? Water and snow all over the place up here...


----------



## NorthernWinos

I am still hospitalized in Bemidji...plenty of snow here...but Jim came this PM and said it was colder and lots more snow at home.


I have graduated from 'clear liquids' to 'full liquids' today..Who knows what tomorrow will bring....Just one cheap thrill after another.'


Hoping to be well soon...Life goes on!!!


----------



## uavwmn

NW, kick bad cells and take names!!!!!! Get better soon! In my prayers every day~


----------



## NorthernWinos

Getting busy at this hospital....ambulances were lined up during the night.

Refugee's from the flooding in Fargo/Moorehead where they closed the hospital.


Getting the NG tube removed today...might go home tomorrow.


Life is getting better!!!


----------



## gaudet

Great NW, hope you are back wining again soon.

Those NG tubes look so comfortable, I'm sure you'll be glad to lose yours


----------



## uavwmn

NW, hope your are home for the weekend!!!!


----------



## ASAI

NW, I admire your attitude. You are a true inspiration, to all that know you.


----------



## grapeman

Hey NW did you get home yet? I hope so. I hope you are feeling better. Is your weather past the snow of the last few days yet?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Guess it's time for an update.....
I have been home since Saturday PM...
On a full liquid diet...It isn't that bad...nor that good either. Never thought I'd be excited about juices, cocoa, cappuccino, pudding, apple sauce, mashed potatoes and an occasional scrambled egg with cream cheese.

My energy level isn't too bad... Got the new computer set up on the desk and the old one set up in the 'sewing room/empty bottle storage area'...Will use the old printer and print labels down there...So, that's pretty cool. 

Finally got unpacked and the house in order. The only casualty of our trip is the fish died the day I got home from the hospital...an 8oz Goldfish that could hardly turn around in the 10 gal tank...so got all that put away...[it was almost a celebration of his demise]

Even cleaned off the treadmill which we had offered to a friend with a new hip, but he didn't want it...So, beats walking out in the slush and mud...tho fresh air is good.

I will see the Oncologist next Tuesday...he felt I needed some re-coop time, but I wish I would have started Chemo by now. Hopefully will begin next Wed.

When compared to the alternative...Life is Good!!!!


----------



## K&GB

Hang in there NW! You're always in our thoughts. Thanks for the update.


----------



## hannabarn

I can think of a lot of things that I would rather look forward than chemo. You are the most amazing and optimistic person on this forum! We are so happy you are back from your trip.


----------



## Wade E

You get better there woman, we need lots of pics of you in your yard this season to help us get by!


----------



## joeswine

no matter what theres no place like home ..


----------



## pelican

Forum friends of Northern Winos pm'ed me to express concern why she hadn't been on the
site since last week. I got in touch with her and let her know you are
all missing her, and got a reply back with update ....



From NorthernWinos --
****************
Hello,
Well here I am back in the hospital...came in last Tuesday with
another bowel obstruction...I had been trying more solid type food.
this time it was kind of stubborn,they can't remove the NG tube from
my nose till things start moving..and finally stuff is starting to
move. I was really dehydrated, so it took several days for all that
to get caught up, started to get fat legs, so knew that i was getting
rehydrated...today legs are smaller and everything is starting too
return to normal...long was to go till tubes come out..food is a
distant memory.


A friend brought this computer in a few days ago, but I felt too nasty
to turn it on. Now I went to web-mail..I am limited to reply to
people in this inbox..I don't have my address book here.


Jim got the corn done Sat and he put away all those toys...and
got out some new ones to play with. Our neighbor Steve came
to cultivate,they did the corn ground and Jim started planting, Steve
also did the wheat ground and picked the rocks...so Jim is pretty
intense.




Dr was in and said it's time for some nutrition of some sort...but
taking it one day at a time...all any of us can do. might get a picc
line and then get rid of all the IV pokes and get some liquid food.


Well, pass this along and will get back to you soon. 
*******************


----------



## grapeman

Thanks so much for the update pelican. 


If you get a chance to read this Northern, you get better real soon. It must be hard stuck in the hopital while Jim is at home getting to play with all the big boy toys. I know he is really concerned with your well being, but he must get the crops in at the right time. I am praying for you to feel and get better. 


We miss you!


----------



## gaudet

Here's another prayer for your quick recovery.


----------



## rgecaprock

*NW, *
*I know I haven't been on the Forum much lately, have been so crammed with things needing done and work and all. I just checked and see you are in the hospital. Just want you to know that I always think of you. Your flowers are waiting on you..........Ramona*


----------



## Waldo

My thoughts and prayers continue for you NW


----------



## PolishWineP

Hope you're feeling better soon and back on your feed. Or is that supposed to be back on your feet?




Both I guess!


----------



## nursejohn

Here are prayers from Texas for a quick recovery!


----------



## Bert

Have been thinking about you.....Prayers go out to you....get well soon...


----------



## pelican

Just to let you all know, my daughter has an appointment with her specialist on Friday and this time we get to road trip up to the hospital where NW is at. 

HOPEFULLY she'll be home by then, but the plan is to pop in to see. I'll take all of you with me in spirit.


----------



## joeswine

from Lucille and Istay the course and Will keep a candle burning for you NW........................and SWILL


----------



## vcasey

NW you are in my thoughts, hope you get home soon.
VPC


----------



## jobe05

NW:

There have been many days lately that I haven't had much time for anything, but each day I think of you and say a prayer for you, Jim and your family.

Lately I find myself coming back to this board just to see if you have check in and to see how you are doing, even though wine making has taken a back burner, the friends that have been developed on this board still draws me back.

I hope you can get well soon and get back home in the comfort of your family and your gardens.


----------



## hannabarn

Those NG tubes are "no good"! I have had lots of experience with them! I am so sorry to hear that you are having more problems than expected! Please know that you are in our prayers.


----------



## smokegrub

Northern:

My prayer is that the Lord will heal and restore you to full health.

God bless.


----------



## pelican

NW called me today to say she's heading to Rochester, for a consultation with the doctors at the Mayo Clinic. So, I won't be able to visit her tomorrow after all. Jim was busy getting the corn and wheat in, but will pick her up tomorrow to drive her down, so she's doing well enough for self transport, and doesn't have to make the trip "lying down in the back of the bus".

She sounded good, strong voice, good spirits. 

I told her there was a lot of love and prayers for her here, and she did say she had been able to check in and read some of the messages.


----------



## admiral

NW... so sorry to hear this. Our prayers are with you. God bless you.


----------



## Wade E

NW, our family is praying for you and hope you can get back in your yard soon. The forum is bare without your pics!


----------



## Scott

wade said:


> The forum is bare without your pics!




Wade are you talking about the Mexico pictures? hehe


NW travel well and may the recovery angel be at your side


----------



## uavwmn

NW......lots of prayers for you!! Hope you get a liquid steak soon!!!


----------



## Dean

Heres to hoping you are feeling strong and well enough to enjoy the coming spring and summer!


----------



## dragonmaster42

We're all pulling for ya NW! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## hannabarn

From my personal experience, Mayo Clinic is the best possible place she could possibly be for diagnostic purposes! Our prayers are with her!!


----------



## pelican

For all the wine-board friends of NorthernWinos we had an update earlier this week, she is still at the Mayo - 







JIM WENT HOME ON SUNDAY...NOT MUCH FOR HIM TO DO HERE...IT WAS HARD FOR HIM TO LEAVE, BUT HE WAS HERE 10 DAYS AND WITH NO NOTICE WHEN WE LEFT IT WAS GOOD FOR HIM TO GET HOME. THE ELEVATOR AND NEIGHBOR GOT JIM'S WHEAT PATCH PLANTED. NOW JIM HAS SHREADED THE CORN STALKS AND IS PLOWING TODAY TO GET THE SOYBEANS STARTED.





DON'T KNOW HOW LONG IT WILL BE HERE...BY PAST HISTORY IT WILL BE TIME OFF THE NG PUMP, THEN WATER AND LIQUID.WE ARE ARRANGING HOSPICE TO HELP WHEN I GET HOME...THEY ALMOST WON'T EVEN TALK ABOUT RELEASING YOU WITHOUT IT..YOU CAN TAKE AS MUCH ASSISTANCE AS YOU WANT OR NEED.


WILL KEEP YOU POSTED.


----------



## Wade E

All the power to you NW!


----------



## Waldo

Thinking of you my friend


----------



## hannabarn

I think of you often. Hurry home to Jim!


----------



## rgecaprock

So Sorry that I have been so absent and have been missing all of the updates on NW. Barely a day goes by that I don't think of you and Jim. I am hoping that you will soon be home and feeling better.


Ramona


----------



## grapeman

Pelican thank you so much for the continued updated on NW. We are all pulling for you NW. I am continually wishing you the best and keeping you in my thoughts. You are sorely missed for all the brightness you bring to the forum and our lives. 


Take all the help they offer you and get to feeling the best you can. We all need to enjoy life to the best we can. Let them do the work for you, treat you when you need it and keep the pain down the best they can.


----------



## Wade E

NW, they dont by any chance have a very good gardener to keep up your yard do they?




Missing you and your pics!


----------



## Joanie

NW, you are always in my thoughts and prayers. Let them take good care of you. 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## gaudet

No one will take care of those plants as good as NW. Prayers still going out for you as needed.


----------



## K&GB

We're thinking about you and praying for you, NW. You brighten each of our lives by sharing the beauty of yours. Thanks for reminding us just how precious life is.


----------



## jobe05

Any word on our ray of sunshine?

Does anyone have an address that they could PM to those who want to send a card? I would like it if you do.

I hope she is having some good days.


----------



## rrawhide

NW


We are sure praying for you!!


hang tough










rrawhide


----------



## joeswine

that would be a great idea jobe........really


----------



## pelican

To all the friends of Northernwinos, it is with the deepest sadness that I let you know that Lorraine has passed away this morning.


----------



## grapeman

Thank you for letting us know Pelican. What an awful duty that is to inform us of this. 


We will all miss her here that got to know her over the last few years she shared her life and wonderful outlook on it. She fought a courageous fight over the last few years and lived each day she was able to in the fullest. Those of you that have only been here for a while, look up some of her posts. You will be amazed at what she could do and accomplish.


I will miss your joy and general love of life.


----------



## geocorn

Thank you for the update. As appleman stated, we will greatly miss her. Her attitude towards life has been an inspiration to so many people. If we all shared her compassion for life, the world would be a much better place. Please pass along my sympathy to her family.


----------



## fivebk

I have only been on this forum since the latter part of last year . I have read NWs' entire thread . she had responded several times to questions I had and always gave out great advice. Even though I never had the honor of meeting her it was like she became family. I know I am not the only one here that feels this way . I want to say to her family that I am truely sorry for their loss and that she will be deeply missed by one and all.

BOB


----------



## Scott

Sad news indeed, thoughts and prayers to the family of NW _/\_


----------



## Travisty

As little as I post, I nearly always read NW's posts. That is so sad. Cancer is such a difficult thing, I think sometimes death from it can be a relief. I know it was for my dad when he passed away from melanoma last March. Even still, death is never easy for any of us. I too am truly sorry for her family's loss.


----------



## IQwine

Raising a glass in your honor and memory.

You were one of the best.

Sometimes the journey was difficult, but now you can rest.

Peace is now yours.


----------



## rrawhide

Just went back thru her posts and wow what a lady - AND - a great green thumb. Her photo's of her gardens and grapes - WOW- if only we could have had a tiny bit of her talent. We will sure miss her posts and getting to know her through this forum. Our thoughts and prayers are with the family. 

rrawhide
</span>


----------



## gaudet

I can hear the glasses being raised across the country tonight. Our prayers to you and your family......


----------



## vcasey

Thank you for letting us know. She and her beautiful pictures will be missed. Our thoughts and prayers to her family. And yes a toast to a wonderful person is in order.
VC


----------



## kdcurl

Thank you Pelican, for passing on this sad news. Even though we never got to meet her in person this feels like the passing of an old friend.

Please pass on to her family our deepest sympathy

Keith


----------



## hannabarn

That is the sad news we have been dreading to hear. She was such an inspiration to everyone. She had the greatest attitude toward life. At least her suffering is over and she is at peace. We have all of her posts to inspire us. She was one of the first to welcome me when I came on this forum


----------



## K&GB

Tears of sorrow at your passing and tears of gratitude for the life you shared. I will miss you NW.





Ken


----------



## Waldo

The path now empty where once she trod
Our beloved NW's gone home to be with God
I saw Angels gathered, singing all around his throne.
ENOUGH !!! God said....go bring my child home.
In the arms of an Angel she was taken away.
A new beginning......A new glorious day.
To each of us she would say if she could
Do not mourn me...."My LifeWas Good"


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

And what an Honor it was to share a little of this good life with her!


----------



## joeswine

well what can one say at a time when there are no words to express the feelings you feel for a person who's only contact was throught pictures and words,,although missed is an understatement .She will never be not on line with us as she will always be a FINE VINE WINE FORUM MEMBER.........in spirit as well as thought........lucille and I will lite a candle for her ..............................


----------



## RIBBO120001

You'll always be in our thoughts &amp; prayers.


YOU'LL ALWAYS BE OUR *#1*


all the best to her family &amp; friends from U.P. of Mich.


----------



## rrawhide

Ya know - after reading all the posts again and reflecting on what hasbeen said - it brings it home that we are all part of a forum family. Most of us will never meet but we share a lot between us. I, for one, feel the sadness and void of NW passing and I am sure lots of tears will fall. She shared so much with us - her life - her garden - her wisdom and her pain which we will all miss. God Bless You NW and I am sure He has.


rrawhide


----------



## uavwmn

My prayers go to NW family. She lived her life to the fullest. The quote "Life is Good" has a very different meaning to me as I will always remember NW.


----------



## Dean

My deepest sympathies for her family and close friends. It was a pleasure to have her here sharing with us for the time that she did. I will miss her posts and pictures very much.


----------



## jobe05

My deepest sympathies to Jim and the rest family of NW, including those here in her extended family.

Lorraine was a true inspiration to a lot here on this forum, and through pictures and post, it would seem everyone she came in contact with.

It would seem that Jim gave her the home, the life and the setting that she so dearly deserved and loved, and I am sure that God has set an eternal place for her to await Jim, so they may continue their dreams and ambitions for eternity.

God Bless and Keep you Lorraine, we will miss you till we meet again.


----------



## rem1

My thoughts &amp; prayers for the NW familly. I seldom log on with my home comp.without checking on this form &amp; looking for friendly chit chat &amp; looking for NW insprition &amp; pictures. She will be missed but not forgotten.


----------



## Wade E

I cant believe I missed this, and I cant believe the heart of this site is now gone!



We'll keep it going NW but it surely wont be the same without you!


----------



## whino-wino

My deepest sympathies to the NW family.....


----------



## farmer

My sympathies to the NW family 
Lorraine will be in my thoughts as I tend my "wine garden"


----------



## PolishWineP

I count myself lucky that I had the opportunity to meet Lorraine. She showed my her gardens, we broke bread together, we traded wines and we had a nice long chat. Lorraine was a gift to us all. She brought a lot to this forum and shared so much of herself with us. The friendships that have formed here are truly amazing. Because we can sit in our homes and meet people all over the world; form friendships that cause mourning and tears when someone dies, is such a wonderful thing!




Lorraine, you will be missed. Your always upbeat attitude, your giving heart and your wide knowledge of the world in general was something you shared with us all. I will always carry a bit of you in my heart.


----------



## rgecaprock

*It has been a long time since I have posted on the Forum due to many issues, computer problems, family issues and just getting caught up in fast moving life. I have checked in periodically to see how NW was doing and dreading opening the pages as I knew how sick she was. I did not want to hear the news of her passing. It was hard to bring myself to one day see these posts.We all love her so much and what she gave to us of her life is priceless. I will miss her. We willcarry her with us always in our hearts.*
*Ramona*


----------



## hannabarn

She lives on with her many posts on this forum. She will not be forgotten. God Bless Her.


----------



## grapeman

Even though this thread is stickied I wanted to post to it for a couple reasons. One is so it will bring it to light for new members that never new NorthernWinos. She was a real treat to have as a forum member and friend. She was a wealth of winemaking wonders and fruit growing skills extraordinaire. She showed many of us the benefits of steaming fruit to get lots of juice for drinking and wine. We STILL miss you Lorraine.

My son in laws father has recently been diagnosed as having Stage 4 Pancreatic cancer with liver and spleen involvement. He has a port put in next Monday and then as heavy of a dose od chemo as they can give in hopes of shrinking it a bit. It has caused the liver to back up and is forming blood clots so they hope to have ports shunts and ports put in to drain it. Surgery for that will be either in Albany or NYC as they can't do that here.

I suppose you don't come on here anymore, but I like to think you can still read our posts while you are there in Heaven. I was diagnosed with follicular cancer Stage IIIB at the end of 2012. I have had one round of chemo before today. Then today was another fun day of chemo today. Well maybe not so much, but not bad. It began with double sticks for bloodwork, then an unexpected hourplus wait to see the doctor. Heck I didn't even know I was supposed to before chemo this time. Oh well. All was well with the blood so onto the next batch of Bendamustine and Rituxan, plus benadryl, some Tylenol, plus two syringes of steroids and some nausea meds. The first IV was a dry well and began to burn- must have been a subterranean fire! So she put in another one and she said she wished they had a port in so she wouldn't have to stick me so much -4 times today altogether. I arrived today shortly after 8:30 and got home about 5:00. Tomorrow I get the rest of this times Bendamustine and some flushes and I will be all set for chemo for another four weeks. Yeah. Let's hope my bloodwork continues good and the cancer shrinks back! 
All prayers still welcome! Say a few for me there in Heaven Lorraine, they might count for more from up there! LOL

Here's raising a pretend glass of wine to you NW since now I am dry for a while! We miss you.............................................................


----------



## dangerdave

I did not know Lorraine, as I joined this forum some time after her passing. I can feel the love you all had for her by reading these posts.

I wish you the best of luck, grapeman. I'm not much of a prayer, but my thoughts are with you. Take care, my good man. Be Well!


----------



## Wade E

Man, that lady may not have had much out in the country but with what she had she had more than anyone could want!!!! She could teach us all how to live and then some. Now matter how bad a day I had she could always put a smile on my face.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree Wade and it was her recipe I used the first time I made Jalapeno wine. Thanks for bringing this thread back up Rich, and our prayers are still with you.


----------



## jobe05

It's been a while since I have been on the forum (it's changed, I couldn't find it). Haven't been making wine in a few years, but that didn't stop me from thinking of our dear friend from time to time. Today, first time in many years, I started a batch of Scupernong wine and the thoughts and memories of Lorraine just came flooding back. The grapes I used, were from the plant I planted when she was with us. As wonderful a feeling it was to get back into wine making, there is this hole in my heart for a dear friend for whom I never met, yet shared so much with.


----------



## Runningwolf

Jobe welcome back and I'm glad you found us. Don't be a stranger now.


----------



## pelican

For all the long timers here who knew Northernwinos (Lorraine) when she was active on this board, I just wanted to come on and let you know, her husband Jim passed away this morning. Lorraine is the one who taught me the craft of country wines, and not only that, she and Jim stood up at our wedding. It's a sad day in the Pelican household, to be sure.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thank you, Pelican, for the report, sad though it is.


----------

